# Finding it Hard to get a Job in Oz ??



## smin (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi Guys..i need some advice from the expat community please..

Having gone through the visa process ,landed in Victoria on a 176 PR visa in August/2012 and upto now couldn't find a job.

Iam an IT professional with more than 14 yrs of BA and Project Mgt experience , I have been applying through seek.com avg 20 applications per day and calling the agencies...What they ask is do i have "Local Experience"??

Obviously i dont have..since iam new...

I managed to go only for 2 interviews upto now and waiting for a meeting with the Client.

They say their is a hidden job market in Australia which is not advertised...??
I have been sending my resume by googling for australian IT and consultancy companies and only got one interview...

So in a nut shell ..having sent around 200 resumes for the past 3 months ,got called for only 2 interviews...

I Hold a M.Sc in IT,B.Sc in Mgt,Post Grad in Busi Admin,CMA,Dip in IT ,IELTS 8 etc...

What to do...i am feeling confused..

Why is Australia giving PR for skill shortage occupations and asking for "Local Experience" ??

I have almost run out with my money which i brought from my home country and the only hope seems to find a cleaning job or kitchen hand job and make a living to feed my 2 kids and wife.

Most centerlink payments also will be eligible only after 2 years and taxbenifit A &B will take another 3 months to get the payments..which is hardly enough to survive.

Feeling so depressed and having second thoughts of leaving my country where i had a better life than what i am having presently in Oz.

Fellow members please give me some encouraging advice to hold my nerve..:confused2:


----------



## keerthi (Jul 12, 2012)

smin said:


> Hi Guys..i need some advice from the expat community please..
> 
> Having gone through the visa process ,landed in Victoria on a 176 PR visa in August/2012 and upto now couldn't find a job.
> 
> ...


Hi smin,
Message me your mail id.


----------



## daindivin (Jan 17, 2012)

smin said:


> Hi Guys..i need some advice from the expat community please..
> 
> Having gone through the visa process ,landed in Victoria on a 176 PR visa in August/2012 and upto now couldn't find a job.
> 
> ...


I feel for you.. I am in the same boat as you as far as background is concerned and I will be landing in Australia early next year... the only thing I can say is keep the faith and m sure you will land something soon...good luck!!


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

smin said:


> Hi Guys..i need some advice from the expat community please..
> 
> Having gone through the visa process ,landed in Victoria on a 176 PR visa in August/2012 and upto now couldn't find a job.
> 
> ...


Hope you find a job soon buddy.

Good Luck to you!!!!


----------



## keerthi (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi smin,

I can try to help you message your mail id.


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

smin said:


> Hi Guys..i need some advice from the expat community please..
> 
> Having gone through the visa process ,landed in Victoria on a 176 PR visa in August/2012 and upto now couldn't find a job.
> 
> ...


Hi Smin, 

Your situation is truly distressing, i can only imagine with the extreme cost of living in Australia how hard it must be for you to survive and provide for the family. I haven't made the move yet, but definitely what you talk about is ANY new migrant's biggest fear (failing to land a job on time). Recent news indicate that there are alot of job cuts going on in Australia, though i am not sure of the realities on the ground.

Hope it works out for you, hopefully other members here with Australian job hunting experience can provide you some tips that can help you find a job.


----------



## Chennaite (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi Smin,
I can understand your situation. Don't loose your hope, survive there with odd jobs if need be for some time. everything will be alright once you get a good break.
I am also planning to move to melbourne by last week of Jan 2013. I am a project manager with 15 years of Exp., in IT industry. I too feel nervous on reading your message since I have to survive and support two kids education there with the little money I will be bringing until I get a Job there.
Hope everything will be fine !!!


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

Since you have got Vic sponsorship, I'm sure you have the demand skills they want. As i have seen through this forum, Vic normally doesn't approve a sponsorship unless that person has the necessary experience/skills they are looking for.

So i guess you should keep on trying without giving up hope.

Good Luck!!!!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

This is what I have also seen and heard that first job is a hard find due to demand of "local experience".
How much local experience they generally ask for ?
And should that local experience be in the same field as your target job or any small job you have done in australia will suffice?


----------



## KL_User (Jul 4, 2011)

If you are an Oracle ERP analyst, let me know and I'll share contacts/opportunities with you .... in the meantime, chin up and don't worry .... right now , its a lean period ...should be ok from mid Jan... cheers !


----------



## goswami_sm (Nov 19, 2011)

KL_User said:


> If you are an Oracle ERP analyst, let me know and I'll share contacts/opportunities with you .... in the meantime, chin up and don't worry .... right now , its a lean period ...should be ok from mid Jan... cheers !


Hi KL_user - I am looking for some feedback on oracle erp jobs , can you please message me your email address so that I can sync up with you offline? Really appreciate your help!


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

"Local experience" is a big ******** when it comes to some occupations. In IT, Engineering does the aussie exp give you 3 balls? No. The programing, design calculations are the same on every part of the globe.The newtons law doesn't apply in Australia? Yes when it comes to accountants, lawyers than local exp means something cuz you need to know the law etc... But when it comes to some exact sciences than every where 1+1=2


----------



## KL_User (Jul 4, 2011)

fivetd said:


> "Local experience" is a big ******** when it comes to some occupations. In IT, Engineering does the aussie exp give you 3 balls? No. The programing, design calculations are the same on every part of the globe.The newtons law doesn't apply in Australia? Yes when it comes to accountants, lawyers than local exp means something cuz you need to know the law etc... But when it comes to some exact sciences than every where 1+1=2


Yes, with IT, this excuse is usually used to lower salary expectations by some agents/employers


----------



## RBang (Oct 28, 2012)

Chennaite said:


> Hi Smin,
> I can understand your situation. Don't loose your hope, survive there with odd jobs if need be for some time. everything will be alright once you get a good break.
> I am also planning to move to melbourne by last week of Jan 2013. I am a project manager with 15 years of Exp., in IT industry. I too feel nervous on reading your message since I have to survive and support two kids education there with the little money I will be bringing until I get a Job there.
> Hope everything will be fine !!!


Hi,
I am a total newbie and am about to start lodging my application with the help of a migration agent. As you, Chennaite, I have 11 years of experience, am a project manager and am settled well in India. With two kids to support, this is giving me the jitters. 

1. Is it unreasonable to expect to find jobs while being in India?
2. I was in Australia onsite previously for 6 months from an Indian company. Would that count as local experience? Will it help in any way?

Thanks


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

RBang said:


> Hi,
> 1. Is it unreasonable to expect to find jobs while being in India?
> Thanks


I think it depends on what your area of expertise is. It did not work for me - I applied for several positions while in India ( I still am in India) & did not get any replies.


----------



## Chennaite (Feb 19, 2012)

RBang said:


> Hi,
> I am a total newbie and am about to start lodging my application with the help of a migration agent. As you, Chennaite, I have 11 years of experience, am a project manager and am settled well in India. With two kids to support, this is giving me the jitters.
> 
> 1. Is it unreasonable to expect to find jobs while being in India?
> ...


RBang, I am not sure about the possibilities of getting a Job while in India. From the messages posted in the forum I understand that it is near to impossible.

Your stay of 6 months in Australia I believe should be counted as Local experience, hope you acquaintances during your stay may agree for reference if you request them.

Any one in forum can suggest how the opportunities for project management positions are in Melbourne.


----------



## Innovation (Oct 31, 2012)

Guys , well if you are not able to catch one of the hidden jobs, and try to do Root cause Analysis from where other people can get , well to succeed this is one way , if i am one among you i try to find something instead thinking much about it . 

well good luck .


----------



## nkazi (Oct 25, 2012)

Hello Smin,
I understand your frustration as am also going to land in Jan 2013. I feel more scared as I do not have the kind of experience you have or certifications.

But I really hope that you get a job soon. Good luck.

-Naim Kazi


----------



## RBang (Oct 28, 2012)

smin,

Did you try gumtree? From a couple of posts in this forum, I understand that there could be smaller companies advertising on gumtree.

Hope this helps.


----------



## babu2012 (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi Smin,

I am also in the same situation, came with the family and finding it hard to get a job in IT. I have 8 years of experience in IT and landed in Oz in the hope of getting a job. I heard from few of my friends here that the job market will pick up only after the jan. So keep hope, If not now then after jan I am sure your turn will come.

Good luck.


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

fivetd said:


> "Local experience" is a big ******** when it comes to some occupations. In IT, Engineering does the aussie exp give you 3 balls? No. The programing, design calculations are the same on every part of the globe.The newtons law doesn't apply in Australia? Yes when it comes to accountants, lawyers than local exp means something cuz you need to know the law etc... But when it comes to some exact sciences than every where 1+1=2


Well what i think that first job you have start by taking a little junior level job , if you were manager then you may not get a manager level job there 

Something like this


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

fmasaud84 said:


> Well what i think that first job you have start by taking a little junior level job , if you were manager then you may not get a manager level job there
> 
> Something like this


Yes i do agree with you bro, but the junior level jobs normally have constraint of graduating students or qualification of regional universities ..... graduating students are also a problem for PR Visa holders .....


Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## migrateToAus (Jan 22, 2012)

What kind of job are you looking for?.. are you currently looking out in Project Management or technology area?... because for Project Management role, organization might look out for local experience considering the work/env cultural differences and that could be one of the reasons in your case?...

may be for initial break through can you try with your technical experience adn then may be move to a project managment role once you gain the local exp.


----------



## Wolfgang1 (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi Babu2012,

I am also in the same situation (8yrs of IT exp). Came here with high hopes but things are looking very difficult now. 

Regards,
W


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

Wolfgang1 said:


> Hi Babu2012,
> 
> I am also in the same situation (8yrs of IT exp). Came here with high hopes but things are looking very difficult now.
> 
> ...


What's ur situation now? When did you land and have you found a job?


----------



## Wolfgang1 (Jan 13, 2012)

spin123 said:


> What's ur situation now? When did you land and have you found a job?


I had landed here in Melbourne on 24th sept. Yet to find a job :confused2:


----------



## babu2012 (Nov 12, 2012)

Wolfgang1 said:


> Hi Babu2012,
> 
> I am also in the same situation (8yrs of IT exp). Came here with high hopes but things are looking very difficult now.
> 
> ...


Hi W,

When did you arrived here and which platform are you in?

I am into Oracle Applications. Initially I did some mistakes by not providing enough details in the resume. Now I have very carefully drafted my resume, but again as the Xmas is around and the companies are slow in recruiting people. I hope the jobs will be coming after Jan, this is what everyone says here.

Waiting for my turn to come. I am sure your turn also will come soon. Keep hope and good luck.


----------



## Wolfgang1 (Jan 13, 2012)

babu2012 said:


> Hi W,
> 
> When did you arrived here and which platform are you in?
> 
> ...


Hi Babu2012,

I am in to PeopleSoft Enterprise. PeopleSoft Technical Consultant to be exact.

Came here in Melbourne September last week. I am hoping that the situation gets better after Jan. When did you arrive here? Lets hope for the best !!

Regards,
W


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm also into PeopleSoft .. techno functional actually.. I hope things will improve soon.. currently waiting for the visa..


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

maybe the job market will pick up after Christmas??


----------



## n_oebs (Dec 18, 2012)

KL_User said:


> If you are an Oracle ERP analyst, let me know and I'll share contacts/opportunities with you .... in the meantime, chin up and don't worry .... right now , its a lean period ...should be ok from mid Jan... cheers !


I am an Oracle EBS Analyst (SCM, MFG & Planning) domain. Please do let me know if you can help. I am in same situation.

Regards


----------



## Skoropada (Apr 20, 2012)

I can confirm that it is not easy in Engineering either.
I landed in Melbourne in the beginning of Sep/12 and I haven't had any interview yet, only a few phone calls.
According to what I have talked to some locals and recruiters, the market should pick up after Christmas.

I believe that having too much experience overseas is playing against me (I am an Electromechanical Engineer, with a master in Environmental Engineering, a PMP certification and more than 14 years in the industry, with 8 years as a PM).
One recruiter told me that for Project Manager or Contract Administrator positions local experience is highly regarded by the employers.
I would happily apply for more junior positions but my resume shows the experience I have. Any tips on how to downgrade a CV is very welcome.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2012)

Anyway you can just change your job titles on previous jobs? No idea about your field but that would be easy in mine as the job could carry a number of titles.


----------



## mayur1409 (Jun 30, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> maybe the job market will pick up after Christmas??


When is the best time to look for new jobs- is it Feb/March or some other time? Sorry if this might have been answered earlier (i got my grant today)


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

I would happily apply for more junior positions but my resume shows the experience I have. Any tips on how to downgrade a CV is very welcome.[/QUOTE]

You could reword the titles and reduce decision making responsibilities.

Downgrading your CV might land you a lower level position after the New Year. A high profile resume might make potential employers hesitant fearing after a lengthy shortlisting and hiring, you will use the role as temporary survival job-leave after a month for a higher position (and a candidate will probably do).

A lower level position will boost your resume with local experience, exposure to internal unpublished openings and indicates a tenacity to move forward too.

However, keep on sending both C.Vs until destiny decides your path.
good luck!


----------



## kark (Oct 16, 2012)

smin said:


> Hi Guys..i need some advice from the expat community please..
> 
> Having gone through the visa process ,landed in Victoria on a 176 PR visa in August/2012 and upto now couldn't find a job.
> 
> ...


Hi..
very hard to be there ..with out a job over 3 months ...if ur not very particular about what ur going to work initially try DNB.CO.AU. What I understand from them is they are looking to recruit collection consultants .They are not looking for prior experience ..and they are looking for ppl immediately. Im currently in India and I got a reply from them asking me contact when I land in Melbourne. Hope this wd helps you...All the very best....


----------



## TKB (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

I landed in sydney on 20th oct. And still looking for JOb in IT. I have 6 years of exp in (Linux/Windows administration). It is very hard to find a job for overseas people. Here they ask for local experience and even there are very less job in December and first week of January. But after this Job market will rise.
But for feeding your family you have to do some other work than IT. So , find another job (part-time, temp in factory, restaurant, delivery, Stores, warehouse, security etc). 
Money makes you confident. 
Please don't think to go back to India. You have got PR and definitely you will get a Job. Hope for the Best. I know many people here who came here as a student. And student life here is hell believe me. But they are now Citizens and everyone got a good job. We came as PR and we are not in that difficulties as Students are. Be patient first get any job. 

Here you can try in Gumtree.com.au. and in Yellow pages see section Employment. Register to agencies (most of them register for free).

And one more thing, don't show more exp in your resume , just show around 4-7 years, at least you will get calls. Get small job first , get local experience. Then apply with your full exp resume. Create 2-3 types of resume. Create resume as per the requirement of the job you are applying for. 

For IT related jobs you can register in Hays, MichaelPage, Progressive People etc

BE POSITIVE.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

The job market is pretty soft right now, especially in IT from what I understand. I've been here since the end of September and although I didn't start applying for jobs aggressively until mid- to late-October, it took a lot of applications and interviewing before I finally landed an offer. The problem is that people won't bother to look at your resume unless you have local work experience. It's frustrating, but in a way I understand. There is a significant cost (time and money) in training people to work in the local context.

I wouldn't waste time applying to any job that's being advertised by a recruiter. They seem to be the most limited in terms of the local experience issue. It seems that they have boxes that must be ticked off and if you don't fit into those criteria, they won't even consider you. Of all the jobs I've gotten interviews for, they've been directly with the firms at which I applied and they understood that, despite the fact my experience has all been overseas, I have skills that are transferable to the local market.

As others have said too, no one is hiring right now because of the holidays. I think realistically that won't pick up again until mid- to late-January, if not into February (school break and whatnot).

Another thing to do is start networking right away. Go to industry events, and maybe even contact people that are working in your field and schedule informational interviews with them. If you offer to buy them a coffee, I'm sure they'd be happy to meet with you since most people love to talk about what they're working on. And definitely use LinkedIn, a lot of people here use it quite a bit and get job offers from there.

Hang in there. It may take awhile but you'll get an offer soon.


----------



## babu2012 (Nov 12, 2012)

n_oebs said:


> I am an Oracle EBS Analyst (SCM, MFG & Planning) domain. Please do let me know if you can help. I am in same situation.
> 
> Regards


Hi, I came to Australia on September 2012, since then I have been trying to a get a job in Oracle ERP space. I have 8 years experience in Oracle e-business suite (Finance and Procurement modules). Please do let me know if you come to know any requirements.

Kind regards.


----------



## PB_Aussie (Nov 28, 2012)

Anyone in this thread who has landed up with a job would mind sharing the interview experience in detail? I am an IT guy working on Microsoft platform, having an experience of about 8 years. I just want to figure out the nature of interviews over here to prepare myself better. In India they are more or less interested in theoretical knowledge (mugging up books - which I hate to the core). Is it gonna be same in AU as well? I heard they are more into what you have done rather than asking technical stuff straight out of the books. Is that true?

Also I would like to understand one more thing based on my current situation - I was a full time programmer 2 years back and then I took up this role of support lead wherein we are managing app servers, databases etc. (thos in app support would quite likely be able to relate). My question is how do I present myself to the recruiters/companies? Shall I look for tech roles involving coding or shall I put more emphasis on my recent experience?

Any words of help from fellow members would be highly appreciated.

-PB


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

PB_Aussie said:


> Anyone in this thread who has landed up with a job would mind sharing the interview experience in detail? I am an IT guy working on Microsoft platform, having an experience of about 8 years. I just want to figure out the nature of interviews over here to prepare myself better. In India they are more or less interested in theoretical knowledge (mugging up books - which I hate to the core). Is it gonna be same in AU as well? I heard they are more into what you have done rather than asking technical stuff straight out of the books. Is that true?
> 
> Also I would like to understand one more thing based on my current situation - I was a full time programmer 2 years back and then I took up this role of support lead wherein we are managing app servers, databases etc. (thos in app support would quite likely be able to relate). My question is how do I present myself to the recruiters/companies? Shall I look for tech roles involving coding or shall I put more emphasis on my recent experience?
> 
> ...


I don't work in IT (although I do work in a technical field), but interviews here are largely the same (with respect to format) no matter what industry you're in. In an interview, you should be prepared to talk in detail about your past work experience. You'll be asked about your day-to-day tasks and to talk about projects you may have worked on, with a specific emphasis on your role (particularly if you were part of a larger team). You may be asked about work experience beyond your most recent job (especially if you were only at your last job for a short time), but interviewers tend to focus largely on your most recent experience.

Behavioural interviews are becoming more popular here as well, particularly for larger organisations. You may be asked a question that is seemingly unrelated to the job, but the interviewer is trying to see how you might react in a given situation. For example, you might be asked how you dealt with conflict (say, with a co-worker or a supervisor at a previous job). You'll be expected to give a specific example from your past and to format your answer using the STAR method (Situation/Task, Action, Response). If you do a bit of Googling, you should be able to find some detailed information regarding STAR interviews. They'll usually tell you beforehand if you're going to have this kind of interview, but all of the interviews I've been on have had at least a couple of behavioural questions.

The general idea is that if you've made it to the interview stage, the interviewer has already determined (based on your CV) that you can do the job. The interview is to see if you would be a good fit for the role and/or organisation.

After they've finished asking you their questions, you'll be given a chance to ask some questions of your own. Be sure to come prepared with at least two or three questions to ask at this stage. And you should also be thinking of questions as the interview progresses. By asking them questions, it makes you seem eager and interested in the role.


----------



## PB_Aussie (Nov 28, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> I don't work in IT (although I do work in a technical field), but interviews here are largely the same (with respect to format) no matter what industry you're in. In an interview, you should be prepared to talk in detail about your past work experience. You'll be asked about your day-to-day tasks and to talk about projects you may have worked on, with a specific emphasis on your role (particularly if you were part of a larger team). You may be asked about work experience beyond your most recent job (especially if you were only at your last job for a short time), but interviewers tend to focus largely on your most recent experience.
> 
> Behavioural interviews are becoming more popular here as well, particularly for larger organisations. You may be asked a question that is seemingly unrelated to the job, but the interviewer is trying to see how you might react in a given situation. For example, you might be asked how you dealt with conflict (say, with a co-worker or a supervisor at a previous job). You'll be expected to give a specific example from your past and to format your answer using the STAR method (Situation/Task, Action, Response). If you do a bit of Googling, you should be able to find some detailed information regarding STAR interviews. They'll usually tell you beforehand if you're going to have this kind of interview, but all of the interviews I've been on have had at least a couple of behavioural questions.
> 
> ...


That was quite useful info ozbound. Thanks for sparing your time. So does that mean its more of an attitude that they look for and they are not interested about what all you have mugged up all this while for preparation. I ask this since in India we all are expected to go through interview questions, books, online dumps etc. as we prepare for an interivew. Would that be useless over there? Im concerned since its been a while that I have read any books coz I have been in this job for last 3 years now.

would appreciate if you could comment on this as well.

Thanks
PB


----------



## Skoropada (Apr 20, 2012)

I am not in the IT industry, but what I heard from friends in that industry is that interviews also have a technical part, where they may ask to solve problems, to answer detailed technical questions about the software and so on.

It probably depends on the position which is being applied for.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

PB_Aussie said:


> That was quite useful info ozbound. Thanks for sparing your time. So does that mean its more of an attitude that they look for and they are not interested about what all you have mugged up all this while for preparation. I ask this since in India we all are expected to go through interview questions, books, online dumps etc. as we prepare for an interivew. Would that be useless over there? Im concerned since its been a while that I have read any books coz I have been in this job for last 3 years now.
> 
> would appreciate if you could comment on this as well.
> 
> ...


You're not going to be expected to memorize books for an interview but you might be asked how you might solve a technical question. They'll want to know what your thought processes are. How you go about solving a problem. That sort of thing.


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

So, it mid-jan now...has the market picked up?


----------



## PB_Aussie (Nov 28, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> You're not going to be expected to memorize books for an interview but you might be asked how you might solve a technical question. They'll want to know what your thought processes are. How you go about solving a problem. That sort of thing.


Soo can I assume that it would be more of scenario based stuff that would revolve around your past experience unlike in India where they have a set of questions which download from internet and start shooting at you. Im worried coz I am comfortable with the knowledge of work I do but if someone would start asking me definition of things then, I might freak out.

-PB


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

PB_Aussie said:


> Soo can I assume that it would be more of scenario based stuff that would revolve around your past experience unlike in India where they have a set of questions which download from internet and start shooting at you. Im worried coz I am comfortable with the knowledge of work I do but if someone would start asking me definition of things then, I might freak out.
> 
> -PB


Hii PB AUSSIE..

I have an Honest Query??

I see you have posted that you have 8 years of experience???/ Is it true???? I see your questions being so naive that you want everything to be spoon fed to you without doing any effort....
Its looks as if you just want someone to give you an Offer letter so that you can book your flight tickets...

Its a new Country you have to adapt and slug it out.... If you have the skills and you are prepared to grind then take a plunge....

Sorry i dont mean to personally offend you but just thought will put my point across...

No one here ca coach you on the Interview... You have to do it yourself...

Regards
RK


----------



## PB_Aussie (Nov 28, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Hii PB AUSSIE..
> 
> I have an Honest Query??
> 
> ...


RK, I seriously do not mind at all re whatever you have mentioned above. The problem here is about coming out of your comfort zone. If you are sitting in a company for years, you tend to get rustic. Of course, there are people who keep the pace with the technology but sometime you tend to lose hold of things. So for me the situation is like that maybe that's why my questions sound very basic to you. If it was about India, I could have gathered lot of info, since this being an alien country and considering everything is at stake, I do not mind even if I sound kiddish to people.

I believe you have already gone with some interiviews so, I expect you to be riding high on confidence. Maybe, once I go through one or two of them, I might start sounding more meaningful to you. The idea is to gather more n more stuff before I get into an interview coz I would treat my first chance as the last. Hope I was able to clarify my situation. Again, I do not expect your thought process to be in line with mine.

-PB


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

PB_Aussie said:


> RK, I seriously do not mind at all re whatever you have mentioned above. The problem here is about coming out of your comfort zone. If you are sitting in a company for years, you tend to get rustic. Of course, there are people who keep the pace with the technology but sometime you tend to lose hold of things. So for me the situation is like that maybe that's why my questions sound very basic to you. If it was about India, I could have gathered lot of info, since this being an alien country and considering everything is at stake, I do not mind even if I sound kiddish to people.
> 
> I believe you have already gone with some interiviews so, I expect you to be riding high on confidence. Maybe, once I go through one or two of them, I might start sounding more meaningful to you. The idea is to gather more n more stuff before I get into an interview coz I would treat my first chance as the last. Hope I was able to clarify my situation. Again, I do not expect your thought process to be in line with mine.
> 
> -PB


Thank you for taking my views in the right spirit.. I really appreciate it...

Its not because I got an offer few months ago that I am sounding like this.. I thought its a basic understanding which everyone had taken when they decided to choose Australia... Its an alien country for most of us, and I believe everyone had made their mind to slug it out....
Its not about sounding kiddish or naive.... As i said I didnt mean to offend you but my point is no can help you prepare but for yourself.... once you land there or attend few interviews you would know what it takes...
Everyone is starting a fresh journey and a new life....

Also what I can share from my 3 Interviews is every interview was different.. so you cant have a preconceived notion and prepare....
However most of the Interviews are aligned to judge whether what you claim in you CV is actually what you have done it..... So if have that confidence then I am sure you will find a breakthrough sooner....

Hope this helps...

All the Best...

Regards
RK


----------



## PB_Aussie (Nov 28, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Thank you for taking my views in the right spirit.. I really appreciate it...
> 
> Its not because I got an offer few months ago that I am sounding like this.. I thought its a basic understanding which everyone had taken when they decided to choose Australia... Its an alien country for most of us, and I believe everyone had made their mind to slug it out....
> Its not about sounding kiddish or naive.... As i said I didnt mean to offend you but my point is no can help you prepare but for yourself.... once you land there or attend few interviews you would know what it takes...
> ...


This post of yours has surely made me more confident coz everything in my CV is 100% true and its a synopsis of my effort all through these years. I guess things would setlle down per our expectations with time.

Thanks,
PB


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

PB_Aussie said:


> This post of yours has surely made me more confident coz everything in my CV is 100% true and its a synopsis of my effort all through these years. I guess things would setlle down per our expectations with time.
> 
> Thanks,
> PB


Welcome!!!

All the Best....
Dont worry you will be fine.... just prepare for the worst so that whatever comes will look like boon to you!!!!

Regards
RK


----------



## MKS1 (Jul 27, 2012)

*Hi*

will send u a msg


Wolfgang1 said:


> I had landed here in Melbourne on 24th sept. Yet to find a job :confused2:


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Welcome!!!
> 
> All the Best....
> Dont worry you will be fine.... just prepare for the worst so that whatever comes will look like boon to you!!!!
> ...


Hey - you got grant this month, right?
And you have a job in OZ - you were onshore applicant or what?


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

superm said:


> Hey - you got grant this month, right?
> And you have a job in OZ - you were onshore applicant or what?


Hii,

You are right .. I got grant only last week... I am in India.. I am travelling to Melbourne on April 15th...

Regards
RK


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

okay - But you said - you have 3 interviews? on skype or something? Any luck yet?


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

superm said:


> okay - But you said - you have 3 interviews? on skype or something? Any luck yet?


When did I say?? 

If you are asking about my job hunt, then please read the thread carefully.. I did get a job but it was before I got the grant around last week of November... I am now heading to Melbourne on April 15th and I will be starting a fresh job hunt....

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/132873-stuck-here-guidance-needed.html

Regards
RK


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi I am a graduate civil engineer with a total of two years experience in Dubai (having graduated in dec 2010). I am starting the 189 application process just now. Do you think I can score a junior level job in melbourne?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> When did I say??
> 
> If you are asking about my job hunt, then please read the thread carefully.. I did get a job but it was before I got the grant around last week of November... I am now heading to Melbourne on April 15th and I will be starting a fresh job hunt....
> 
> ...


okay - just got confused. Best of luck for new life!


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

superm said:


> okay - just got confused. Best of luck for new life!


Thank You!!

All the best to you as well in your grant and your Move...

I am going to apply for jobs from middle of feb, will post my experience then...

Regards
RK


----------



## AUSAPPLY (May 4, 2012)

Wolfgang1 said:


> Hi Babu2012,
> 
> I am in to PeopleSoft Enterprise. PeopleSoft Technical Consultant to be exact.
> 
> ...


Hello Wolfgang1,
I hope you got a job by now. I am also into PeopleSoft and trying to get a job from outside Australia. I am ready to leave my job and fly to Australia, however is it a good decision? Can you comment from your exp?


----------



## AUSAPPLY (May 4, 2012)

fly_aus said:


> I'm also into PeopleSoft .. techno functional actually.. I hope things will improve soon.. currently waiting for the visa..


Hello fly_aus,

I hope you got the grant by now?
I am also into PeopleSoft and ready to leave my job and fly to Australia, however not sure currently how the PS market is?
What are your plans?will you keep on looking for job from outside or will fly down and then try?


----------



## santhiyaps (Jan 13, 2013)

Is the job market still the same?Did you get any interviews after that?
Please share your experience...


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

It is definitely tough getting the first job in Oz. I came to Adelaide in May 2012 and I still have not landed a job. I had a fantastic interview with a multinational company in Dec but it was my mistake to tell them I led teams in India. In the end they told me they were impressed by the knowledge and experience I had but I was "*overqualified*" for the position. They said they will look if there is any senior level position available in the organisation but after 15 days they replied they cannot offer me. I was devastated. Getting an interview is super difficult and after I perform well I get rejected because I am overqualified. My mistake, I should have answered as per the job requirements.

Fortunately, my wife got a job in IT in the first week after she arrived here in Aug! The salary is not what we imagined while in India but it is helping us survive in Australia.

I have learnt a few things from my job hunting experience here,

1. Do not get excited by the number of adverts on Seek. Half of them are Ghost ads. They are just posted to build a database.

2. If the ad is from an agency then call the person and ask a few questions about the company which is offering the position. You will come to know if the position is genuine in 30 seconds. Save your time by doing this.

3. The companies approach 2-3 agencies for 1 position and they all post ads. Apply to all but do not grant permission to more than 1 agency (if they come back) to represent you to the company. This will hurt your application.

4. Make sure your CV is well formatted, without mistakes and use Australian words. Organization in Australian English is Organi*s*ation. Similarly realized is realised in Oz. There are many more such words with a "z" in American English but they have a "s" in Oz. *The CV should match the advertisement.* I have removed my Masters degree from most of my applications.

5. If you are in IT, BE READY for a technical test. They take a technical test somewhere during the interview. Mostly before it.

6. Getting/Securing a job while abroad has a probability of 0.0000001

7. Finding a job in IT in Perth (WA) and Adelaide (South Australia) is extremely difficult. So don't get fooled by the states saying in the SOL sheet that these occupations are in HIGH Availability...

8. Most of the positions are filled using networks. We are at a big disadvantage as we don't have a network here. This is the most difficult thing for me. But that is the only way forward I suppose. I have started approaching people through LinkedIn and hope to make a break through soon.

9. I have done a course in TAFESA called Interlink. Join this course as soon as possible. It is free under Skills For All scheme. The lecturer there told us that 85% jobs are not advertised. He has suggested approaching the companies directly. I have sent letters and resume to a few companies and hoping to hear from them.

I am also planning to move interstate. I will have to put my case forward to the State immigration. Lets see what they say. I think they cannot hold me back. They might send a dirty email I think but getting a job is priority No. 1 right now. 

Anyone who has moved interstate due to lack of job opportunities???

Hope this helps... Cheers...


----------



## saptakk (Jul 22, 2010)

Hello Atsruti,
Though disappointing but your post is very much helpful for many of us. I am confident that you will get a job soon. So cheerup.
I have few questions.
1. Does your qualification "Masters" is considered to be overqualified for many jobs?
2. Whether you were posed a question regarding local experience anywhere?
3. If you are applying for single job through 2-3 consultancies, how you will restrict and give permission to only one company to apply for your job?
4. Last one, which technology you and your wife are working?


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

saptakk said:


> Hello Atsruti,
> Though disappointing but your post is very much helpful for many of us. I am confident that you will get a job soon. So cheerup.


Thank you for the wishes. I have got used to rejections and I have learnt to move on . So I have a bottle of chilled beer and chill ;-)



> I have few questions.
> 1. Does your qualification "Masters" is considered to be overqualified for many jobs?


If you are applying to a developer position that needs 2-3 years experience then you might seriously think of removing the Masters degree. People think you will leave them in 2-3 months after getting local experience.



> 2. Whether you were posed a question regarding local experience anywhere?


Everywhere. I got a small part time job to develop a website (not my core skill) so I add that as local experience. That helps me tackle that question. So when you are here do some volunteering jobs. Those have value here.



> 3. If you are applying for single job through 2-3 consultancies, how you will restrict and give permission to only one company to apply for your job?


The process is that after you apply to an agency normally they call you back and interview you if they want to represent you. They also send you the job description and the company name etc. They also ask you to send them an email giving them permission to represent you. So if you apply for multiple agencies and one of them comes back and go ahead with your application tell the others (if they call back also want to represent you, you should be reallllly lucky for this to happen) that you have already applied through another agency.



> 4. Last one, which technology you and your wife are working?


I am into Java and missus is into Data Analysis and Support.


----------



## avinash.rao (Jan 1, 2013)

Well, reading these posts is making me think.. I am waiting for the CO to be assigned and planning to migrate to Melbourne for a job in IT infrastructure background with almost 14 years of experience. 

It is nice to hear from those who have already reached Australia but sad to know the difficulties that you are facing. 

I recently read in a blog which claims that 90% of the migrants get a job within 6 months of migrating. I don't know how far it is true.


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

avinash.rao said:


> I recently read in a blog which claims that 90% of the migrants get a job within 6 months of migrating. I don't know how far it is true.


Getting a job (any job) might be true. Getting a job in your area of expertise - this number would definitely be not 90%. Be ready to start at a much junior level compared to what you are at home.


----------



## PB_Aussie (Nov 28, 2012)

atsurti said:


> Getting a job (any job) might be true. Getting a job in your area of expertise - this number would definitely be not 90%. Be ready to start at a much junior level compared to what you are at home.


Atsurti - I just read that your wife is into support kind of domain. If that is true, would you mind asking her to share her thoughts on job opportunities in tech support domain (primarily application/server and DB support with routine ticketing systems etc.)? 

Thanks

-PB


----------



## avinash.rao (Jan 1, 2013)

Yeah, thats what I gather from many posts. How much time did you take to find a job?




atsurti said:


> Getting a job (any job) might be true. Getting a job in your area of expertise - this number would definitely be not 90%. Be ready to start at a much junior level compared to what you are at home.


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

PB_Aussie said:


> Atsurti - I just read that your wife is into support kind of domain. If that is true, would you mind asking her to share her thoughts on job opportunities in tech support domain (primarily application/server and DB support with routine ticketing systems etc.)?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> -PB


Depends on which city you are in. Opportunities in Adelaide & Perth are scarce.

Moreover, if you are looking for specific areas, like what you have mentioned, then you might have to wait a long time before you get such an opportunity in any city.


----------



## Harish2801 (Sep 10, 2011)

I hope you guys get job soon.

Lot of things going through my mind now. I was planning to apply for PR.

I have 6 yrs of exp in S/W Manual Testing & Automation Testing (QTP)
People working out there, please let me know if i can get job. 
Kindly advice/suggest me


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

atsurti said:


> It is definitely tough getting the first job in Oz. I came to Adelaide in May 2012 and I still have not landed a job. I had a fantastic interview with a multinational company in Dec but it was my mistake to tell them I led teams in India. In the end they told me they were impressed by the knowledge and experience I had but I was "*overqualified*" for the position. They said they will look if there is any senior level position available in the organisation but after 15 days they replied they cannot offer me. I was devastated. Getting an interview is super difficult and after I perform well I get rejected because I am overqualified. My mistake, I should have answered as per the job requirements.
> 
> Fortunately, my wife got a job in IT in the first week after she arrived here in Aug! The salary is not what we imagined while in India but it is helping us survive in Australia.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing your experiences with us. Hope you find job soon. I wish the best.


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

atsurti said:


> Getting a job (any job) might be true. Getting a job in your area of expertise - this number would definitely be not 90%. Be ready to start at a much junior level compared to what you are at home.


Good luck for job hunting. I hope you get a suitable job soon. I have a question regarding job market. Is it easy to get a job at the junior level? I am currently working as a junior civil engineer in uae.


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

spin123 said:


> Thank you for sharing your experiences with us. Hope you find job soon. I wish the best.


Sorry about my writing mistakes in the earlier post. What I really intended to say was,

"Thank you for sharing your experiences with us. Hope you find a job soon. I wish you the best."


----------



## santhiyaps (Jan 13, 2013)

It seems its comparatively easy to get a job in junior level.I read in some people's exp ,they were given feedback that they are overqualified.So its better to answer based on the job requirements.But i don't know about civil engg jobs ,whether it will work.


----------



## saptakk (Jul 22, 2010)

atsurti said:


> Thank you for the wishes. I have got used to rejections and I have learnt to move on . So I have a bottle of chilled beer and chill ;-)


Hey,
Cheers . I really hope you will get the job soon. And thank you for answering the questions. I know it is easy to answer such questions when you have job of your choice. But a person in your situation answering our questions... HATS OFF!!!


----------



## LondonR (Jan 7, 2013)

smin said:


> Why is Australia giving PR for skill shortage occupations and asking for "Local Experience" ??


What's advertised, and what actually happening on the ground are completely different. 

You're far better off "cold calling" door to door in person, than you are using Seek or any other internet sites.

Be careful of your Facebook and Twitter etc, activity. Australian companies are searching profile information prior to interview, and without permission. Not legal at all.

If your not actually Australian, you are at a real disadvantage.

I've had only two interviews in two and half years. I was turned down for the first job because I have a beard (very short, Branson-esk). I didn't think that was legal either, but there you are. The only "work" I can get is voluntary. Which isn't paying the bills. Centerlink says, "It'll help me integrate". Mmmmmm.

I've said it before and I'll no doubt say it again. If you don't have work before you come, don't come.

Good luck!


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

LondonR said:


> What's advertised, and what actually happening on the ground are completely different.
> 
> You're far better off "cold calling" door to door in person, than you are using Seek or any other internet sites.
> 
> ...


Could u plz. tell us whats ur occupation and how have u been surviving doing only voluntary works for 2.5 years?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

LondonR said:


> Be careful of your Facebook and Twitter etc, activity. Australian companies are searching profile information prior to interview, and without permission. Not legal at all.


Of course it's legal. Employers are allowed to Google you and see what you've made publicly available on the Internet about yourself on social media, whether it's your LinkedIn profile or Facebook updates or Twitter posts. It's up to you to restrict access to that data so that it's not available to anyone with a passing knowledge of how Google works. Come on.


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

atsurti said:


> I am also planning to move interstate. I will have to put my case forward to the State immigration. Lets see what they say. I think they cannot hold me back. They might send a dirty email I think but getting a job is priority No. 1 right now.
> 
> Anyone who has moved interstate due to lack of job opportunities???
> 
> Hope this helps... Cheers...


I read in some other forum that SA immigration people are kind enough and they don't hold you back if the reason is genuine. it's purely moral obligation only.

Good luck with your job hunt.


----------



## LondonR (Jan 7, 2013)

ils2_fly said:


> Could u plz. tell us whats ur occupation ......


I worked in the television industry in the UK for 27 years. Editing, compliance, post production mainly. The UK tv industry still has a largish "Staff" work force, although nothing what it used to be of course. Australia on the other hand uses about a 75% freelance staff on a temporary basis. Breaking into the freelance tv market here is all about contacts, which I don't have. The UK is also a prolific producer of high end tv product. Australia is not! To be honest after 27 years I'm happy with what I've achieved in tv. So this should be an opportunity to do something different.

We blew a lot a savings in the first year. Fortunately my wife is working now. She was able to find a job after 12 months searching. Although it's in Sydney, which we hate.

The other difficulty in finding a job in Australia is your age. I'm over fifty, which is pretty much a kiss of death on your application form. I applied for a "seniors" apprenticeship on the Gold Coast. I was one of 1150 who applied for 4 places, not good odds.

You have to be realistic, I doubt whether I'll ever get paid work again. We've had to re aline our future. Reduce our targets for later in life. Super/pension, heath care, traveling to see family. We cancelled life insurance, job insurance, car insurance, possessions insurance. We never go to the Dr's or the dentist. It's just not affordable while we're in limbo. If your out of the system for to long, you just can't get back in.

Good job we enjoy cribbage really! lol


----------



## LondonR (Jan 7, 2013)

ozbound12 said:


> Of course it's legal. . Come on.


Not without you direct permission through a job application, it's not.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

LondonR said:


> Not without you direct permission through a job application, it's not.


Please identify which law states that a potential employer cannot do a Google search on you. They may not be able to make a hiring decision based solely on a couple of photos you post on Facebook or a poorly worded Twitter post, but they can certainly do a search for you online to see what you've posted that is PUBLICLY available through simple searches.

Restricting who sees your social networking pages is just good common sense. It's very easy to do. If you can't be bothered to do that then I don't know what to tell you.


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

santhiyaps said:


> It seems its comparatively easy to get a job in junior level.I read in some people's exp ,they were given feedback that they are overqualified.So its better to answer based on the job requirements.But i don't know about civil engg jobs ,whether it will work.


So I think only time will tell.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2013)

LondonR said:


> Not without you direct permission through a job application, it's not.


 Thats rubbish. They may not be allowed to discriminate on the basis of some things they find out via the internet ie race, sex, sexuality etc

But there is no law to stop them looking and even if they did decide on that basis not to hire you from seeing drunken pictures of you etc it is you who has to prove that was the reason, which you cant really.


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

LondonR said:


> I worked in the television industry in the UK for 27 years. Editing, compliance, post production mainly. The UK tv industry still has a largish "Staff" work force, although nothing what it used to be of course. Australia on the other hand uses about a 75% freelance staff on a temporary basis. Breaking into the freelance tv market here is all about contacts, which I don't have. The UK is also a prolific producer of high end tv product. Australia is not! To be honest after 27 years I'm happy with what I've achieved in tv. So this should be an opportunity to do something different.
> 
> We blew a lot a savings in the first year. Fortunately my wife is working now. She was able to find a job after 12 months searching. Although it's in Sydney, which we hate.
> 
> ...


So, it is obvious that age does matter for finding jobs, but opportunity is there and who are young & qualified, dont need to worry.


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> So, it is obvious that age does matter for finding jobs, but opportunity is there and who are young & qualified, dont need to worry.


You just made my day by saying that


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

Sometimes employers discriminate on age because they think the applicant wants to get paid a lot. That has been a tiny observation of mine.


----------



## LondonR (Jan 7, 2013)

_shel said:


> .... if they did decide on that basis not to hire you from seeing drunken pictures of you etc it is you..... .


I've never had a facebook or twitter accounts. So there are no "Drunken photos". By "You" I guess you meant "You, the general public"

Out sourcing recruitment selection, can pretty much wash any company's hands of it's responsibility when it comes to fair work place selection. HR consulting companies boast of their ability to email track and monitor profiles of thousands of online job applicants. They're happy (for the right fee) to share databases of failed applicants email addresses. So the recruitment process can be filtered. Unfortunately for some, these "lists" have become banned lists.


----------



## LondonR (Jan 7, 2013)

ils2_fly said:


> ... but opportunity is there and who are young & qualified, dont need to worry.


I was right then. I'll never find work in Australia because of my age.

Good to Know !!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2013)

Australia is no diferent than the rest of the western world in that they want young, well educated and keen workers. They make assumptions about people based on age & sex that they should not but we can do nothing about. Such as women will go off to have babies, older staff may be planning retirement in a couple of years, may be stuck in their ways or have out of date working practices or unwilling/able to update skills. 
Its your job as it is in the UK to dispel those myths within your CV, application and interview.


----------



## LondonR (Jan 7, 2013)

_shel said:


> Australia is no diferent than the rest of the western world


Mmmmm that's what I was afraid of. I've done everything you mentioned. The trouble is, so has ninety percent of the other job seekers. The system is broken here, it's that simple. 

I even offered to pay $10,000 for mining skills training. All I asked was some commitment to receive some guarantee of work for a short period, to repay the loan for the training. Then I'd hit the market at the lowest pay level possible and work up some experience. I don't expect something for nothing. Unfortunate there are a lot of people who are spending money on training, and not getting a job afterwards.

Aussie job market, broken. Canberra, you'll have to think again. Otherwise they'll be no one over the age of 55 working. With not much super to live on, claiming from the state.

Hey ho, moving on.


----------



## vneat (Dec 7, 2012)

keerthi said:


> Hi smin,
> 
> I can try to help you message your mail id.


Hello Keerthi,

I am planning to move to SA in April/May. Do you have any suggestion for Job hunting? I have over 8 years experience in Unix Administration. Please suggest.


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

smin said:


> Hi Guys..i need some advice from the expat community please..
> 
> Having gone through the visa process ,landed in Victoria on a 176 PR visa in August/2012 and upto now couldn't find a job.
> 
> ...



Dont worry mate. Everything will be fine soon. Keep trying, one day you will get a good job.


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

LondonR said:


> If your not actually Australian, you are at a real disadvantage!


You mean Australian by birth, or Australian via immigration or the Aborigines?
What do you mean by "actual" Australian?

And how would the non Australian be at a disadvantage?


----------



## LondonR (Jan 7, 2013)

Janneeyrre said:


> What do you mean by "actual" Australian?
> 
> And how would the non Australian be at a disadvantage?


Well it's confusing really..

In my resume i mention my extensive experience (London based), which your supposed to. That makes it obvious to a selection panel i'm not "actually Australian". And that in my experience in the last two years, has closed many doors. 

The "non Australian is at a disadvantage because they're not "local", and doesn't have local contacts and local knowledge. With unemployment rising, more doors are closing to "non Australians"

During Center Link and Job focus group sessions. It's been suggested to me to focus my networking with expat groups. And I quote "you'll get further"

Australia's first people, have always been, and continue to be, disadvantaged!


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

LondonR said:


> Well it's confusing really..
> 
> In my resume i mention my extensive experience (London based), which your supposed to. That makes it obvious to a selection panel i'm not "actually Australian". And that in my experience in the last two years, has closed many doors.
> 
> ...


Well. Just for arguments sake I can boast of 36 years of work experience in my résumé when I'm 22 years old. 
But that's just resume. Leaving that aside, if a non english guy had to work in England purely based on his native experience, would he have a shot? And be honest please.


----------



## Tarusha123 (Oct 18, 2012)

KL_User said:


> If you are an Oracle ERP analyst, let me know and I'll share contacts/opportunities with you .... in the meantime, chin up and don't worry .... right now , its a lean period ...should be ok from mid Jan... cheers !


Hey, I am ORACLE DBA & just received the PR. Was wondering if you know of any openings for DBA profile? Thanks a ton in advance.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

LondonR said:


> Well it's confusing really..
> 
> In my resume i mention my extensive experience (London based), which your supposed to. That makes it obvious to a selection panel i'm not "actually Australian". And that in my experience in the last two years, has closed many doors.
> 
> ...


I was reading your story, and honestly, I don't even think that age is the problem with your specific situation. I know of a lady - probably in her late fifties who came from the UK (she did not come in on a work visa, she met and married another Australian). Anyway, she was able to find work right away. 

I think that your interests are with television studios, etc - those jobs are very competitive and extremely hard to come by - even in one's native lands. 

The point is, that sometimes when you can't get a job in your specific industry, the best thing to do is to volunteer, take courses or change your career. I cannot even imagine Oz as a place to start a TV career - no offense but their programming is very limited and they don't even have as many channels as other countries do. (I get access to almost 2000 channels - not that I care to watch them, but just to make a point)


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

I agree.


----------



## LondonR (Jan 7, 2013)

To honest,
I feel like I've done two years of emotional Taekwondo.
I'm not going to fight an impossible opponent any longer. 
I'm just going to withdraw gracefully and hope my sub conscious buries the memories asap. 
I quit, I'm over it.

I can't wait for the citizenship interview:

"So what makes you want to be an Australian Citizen?"

{applicant lowers his head to the desk and begins pounding his forehead. The ink well spills. Security is called.}


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

LondonR said:


> To honest,
> I feel like I've done two years of emotional Taekwondo.
> I'm not going to fight an impossible opponent any longer.
> I'm just going to withdraw gracefully and hope my sub conscious buries the memories asap.
> ...


See, moving from your home country is never easy. If you expected a rose garland and a top executive job the moment you landed, then you are probably aware thats not gonna happen, and never will unless you are BIll Gates, the garland wont come for sure.

Secondly, this is why DIAC gives more points to the young, because young people are easy to adapt to a new surrounding. Its nothing to do with any pension/job/ super, its about mixing in with the culture and public of the country, knowing the country, its laws and its ways.

Thirdly, young people dont expect much if they dont have a job, the oldies~mentally aged expect a lot from the Govt, their Employers...Its human nature man...

If you had such a secure life in UK, what was the reason of moving? Id like to know that first.

Usually, television artists dont move to another country as no one knows them there.. 

Anyway since you have decided to leave Aus, its good, may be not. But I would appreciate if you can just control the negativity..And just take up something you like...

If you keep thinking you will fail, you definitely will. But if you hope that you may not fail no matter how slim the chances are, it will keep you going on..till you finally make it..

This is how I think and my parents think and my gramps think, my gramps lost both his hands in war and he loved playing his piano, well, he cudnt do it anymore so he learnt to play piano with his feet..

That is passion and that is love, he is still alive at 95. and he lost his hands when he was only 39-40...He didnt have money to get a custom made piano for him at that age but he wanted it so badly that he found out something , some way to earn...with no hands at all...He didnt expect the sucky government to provide him that, he became a school bus conductor where he had to see all young and small kids boarded proper buses and reached home on time guiding the other bus conductor/driver where to drop whom..

And You think you are unprivileged? 

I am just trying to help you, I do not believe in dissing people unless he/she is insulting.


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

findraj said:


> See, moving from your home country is never easy. If you expected a rose garland and a top executive job the moment you landed, then you are probably aware thats not gonna happen, and never will unless you are BIll Gates, the garland wont come for sure.
> 
> Secondly, this is why DIAC gives more points to the young, because young people are easy to adapt to a new surrounding. Its nothing to do with any pension/job/ super, its about mixing in with the culture and public of the country, knowing the country, its laws and its ways.
> 
> ...


Hi findraj,

Thanks for such an excellent writing. I was thinking of something like you to post but couldn't find any better words than you. Really appreciate the way you are encouraging all expat members. I have lodged my application on Jan 28 and hoping to get visa by 3-4 months. Already looking for job opportunities although I know that it will take time to fins a job even after landing in aus. But all we need is passion and some encouragement to survive in critical times. Surely one day we will be successful in aus if we can continue our efforts without being negative & frustrated.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

slagozzz said:


> Hi findraj,
> 
> Thanks for such an excellent writing. I was thinking of something like you to post but couldn't find any better words than you. Really appreciate the way you are encouraging all expat members. I have lodged my application on Jan 28 and hoping to get visa by 3-4 months. Already looking for job opportunities although I know that it will take time to fins a job even after landing in aus. But all we need is passion and some encouragement to survive in critical times. Surely one day we will be successful in aus if we can continue our efforts without being negative & frustrated.


Thank you, I was just trying to say that its not easy to move. Even if you were moving within Australia. 

If you (general public) took the decision in the first place, why blame the new city/new country..

The new city/new country existed before you came there, and will exist after you leave it. How you want to see it/understand it depends on you..


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

LondonR said:


> To honest,
> I feel like I've done two years of emotional Taekwondo.
> I'm not going to fight an impossible opponent any longer.
> I'm just going to withdraw gracefully and hope my sub conscious buries the memories asap.
> ...


I really don't think you should quit. You came to Oz to find something - I'm sure not strictly a career, as you left the one you had in the UK to come to Oz. 
Is the career such a big part of what you're looking for? 

Why not seek what you really want (a job is just a means to an end) and adjust the attitude from a work-related one to one of life fulfillment? (I am not being disrespectful or anything, and I apologize if I sound that way). But there are other things in life besides a career. Just think that you have already fulfilled the TV career back in the UK and you are now ready to do something else.


----------



## frodo12 (Jan 5, 2013)

atsurti said:


> Getting a job (any job) might be true. Getting a job in your area of expertise - this number would definitely be not 90%. Be ready to start at a much junior level compared to what you are at home.


hi atsurti,

Really appreciate the effort you had put in earlier to share your experience with the community. Have you had any luck with your job hunt yet ? Will be helpful if you let us know whenever you make a breakthrough. That will be an encouragement for a lot of folks out here.

Best of luck..


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

*Few thoughts*

Hii Guys...

I have been a silent spectator on this thread for quite sometime... I thought to finally to put my thoughts across... I am sure Most of you would not agree with me or find me arrogant or rude, However I am sorry I don't intend to Offend anyone.....
First of all I don't think i am an apt person to respond to LondonR... He has so much wealth of experience in life, so I am sure he has his own perspective, I don't know may be when I am at his age and if I had to go through this I would also feel same... 

I just hope you find peace and solace in whatever you decide.....

Now to others who are on similar situation on job here is a Question??.... How confident are you in your country that you will land a job of your choice in a different city in a short span of time ( Delhi to Chennai) or ( New York to San Francisco) or from ( London to Tyneside).... If you have that confidence then I am sure you will succeed in Melbourne or Sydney or Hobart for sure.....

I am sure when each of us decided to migrate to Australia there are certain things which we did not like or felt comfortable in our country which made us choose this new Country... so we must be prepared to slug it out for the benefits which we saw in the country... If we all assumed that just because we have ACS( certification) a PR and and an IELTS we will get a salary far higher than our local currency right away then we should not even migrate....

There are various factors in getting a job... there are posts from so many fellow members like bangalg,coolnixy and others who got a job in just 1 month and few like spouse of anj1976 and hassan and others who got their job in 2 to 3 months..... No offence to anyone's skills or capabilities here... its just timing and other factors. ..

If we keep waiting for the only job we want to do then we may continue to post our bad experience, however if we are prepared to do a job which comes our way to start a new life then I am sure we will get post like this.... tried for a PROJECT MANAGER but now working as STORE SUPERVISOR... but still I am surviving and fighting it out!!!.... This will be a major boost to others..... I am sure everyone will get their cherished job one day, but we have to be prepared to fight till we get there. and follow few minute tips which other experts have posted on CV applications calling up and following with the agent. These are just pointers and guidelines.. we have post where few ahve attended two interviews and did not get a job .so does this mean the country does not offer him a job?? or whether he is incompetent?? there are various factors which determine the job?? so we cant judge by any individual's personal experience... 


There are people who are willing to accept and take things as it comes who try to motivate others.. and you see a post from hello420 today I am sure my fellow Indian who understand hindi will know what he meant.. Lets take things as it comes...

And when we are migrating we are prepared to start from scratch.. if not we should not even have the thoughts of migrating..... 

As I mentioned in the beginning , I dont intend to offend or hurt anyone with this post, however if I have done so my sincere apologies, I am not being arrogant or rude, I am just trying to keep the spirits and hope positive by saying when we decided to migrate I am sure we should have thought whatever comes I will survive and get through.. so lets keep the same hope and not be too flattered by expecting a str8 Offer letter after our PR or a fat package as soon as we land there... whatever we get lets keep the hope, fight survive and succeed...

All the Best to everyone in their ventures and Good luck with the Job hunt....

I can assure you all that In May 2013 you will surely get a Post from me .... Applied for Director of Engineering but now Volunteering in a Community service and Surviving!!!!!

Sorry again if the owner of this thread or anyone feels hurt...

Thank you to Stormgal,findraj and janeeyre for trying to take this thread to a positive note.....

Regards
RK


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Hii Guys...
> 
> I have been a silent spectator on this thread for quite sometime... I thought to finally to put my thoughts across... I am sure Most of you would not agree with me or find me arrogant or rude, However I am sorry I don't intend to Offend anyone.....
> First of all I don't think i am an apt person to respond to LondonR... He has so much wealth of experience in life, so I am sure he has his own perspective, I don't know may be when I am at his age and if I had to go through this I would also feel same...
> ...


Beautifully articulated the facts. I agree with you completely RKV146 and Stormgal, well said.

I had my own experience of looking for a job in Australia and got just in 3 days (However I haven't continued with that for personal reasons). And so one of my friend who is a PR just within 2 weeks got a job now. 

As rightly pointed out by you, if we have the right abilities, we should sir in the right job. 

I also know one of the person who was working on Support project and he hardly works and dont know much anything in latest developments. He is more than 8 years experienced and even within company he had difficulties changing project. (No offense meant on his personal skills, as all cannot be Bill Gates or Steve). But my point is, if our skill doesn't match the requirement, its for us to think very well.

Because, in Australia, (I am not talking about those who goes on deputation from Companies in India where the case is completely different), I see developers with 20+ experience, they are still developers and stick with same organization (Most as I worked in reputed very big organization), and they are upto date with the Market. Their working and development is completely different from many of our approach to IT here in India). 

Because as most of you may be aware, in India, within 7 years you get Project Lead and or Project Manager post where the associate as I mentioned above, in most cases dont involve in technical matters. But I also have many co-workers who are highly skilled even though they are 10+ years experienced and their productivity is very high and I see those guys fitting to the requirement very much and are happy both in India and outside (Germany, Austria, USA).

No offence meant to anyone and I am confident everyone here will get a job anywhere not only in Australia or India, but throughout. We should have patience, perseverance and look for right opportunity that can really fit us. 

All the very best for everyone and my prayers for the same for everyone to get the right opportunity soon.

Cheers


----------



## LondonR (Jan 7, 2013)

findraj said:


> I would appreciate if you can just control the negativity


Your confusing negativity with realism. I've had to be incredibly "real" and positive to receive over 730 job application rejections. And still be here writing about it. 

Did I ever say I was under privileged? No!

If someone is attempting to migrate to Australia. Being realistic about their future is one of the best things they can do. The fact remains that with unemployment in Australia rising. Job places declining. The prospects for the over fifties finding work (any work) remain bleak.

Just because it's not a positive happy ending story, doesn't mean you shouldn't write about it. If it helps others from making the same mistake, that's positive.

Believe me, if I do find work. You'll be the first to hear about it.


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

LondonR said:


> Your confusing negativity with realism. I've had to be incredibly "real" and positive to receive over 730 job application rejections. And still be here writing about it.
> 
> Did I ever say I was under privileged? No!
> 
> ...


How long you are in australia without job?


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

LondonR said:


> Your confusing negativity with realism. I've had to be incredibly "real" and positive to receive over 730 job application rejections. And still be here writing about it.
> 
> Did I ever say I was under privileged? No!
> 
> ...


How long you are living in australia without job? What do u do to servive?


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Ok guys !!!
Just trying to get on with the business......anyone having contacts of consultants to look for jobs, please share with us. Or if anyone can help me guide with the approach to start looking for jobs would be great.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2013)

SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site

Find Jobs. Build a Better Career. Find Your Calling. | CareerOne.com.au

Consultants are often con artist who will take your money and never give you a job. Genuine jobs are advertised and you can perfect your application and apply.


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

_shel said:


> SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site
> 
> Find Jobs. Build a Better Career. Find Your Calling. | CareerOne.com.au
> 
> Consultants are often con artist who will take your money and never give you a job. Genuine jobs are advertised and you can perfect your application and apply.


Thanks for the guidance Shel !!! I completely agree with you.


----------



## LondonR (Jan 7, 2013)

slagozzz said:


> How long you are in australia without job?


Two and half years.
600 applications.
400 doors knocked on.

Latest refusal was for a hotel porters job. There were 412 applicants.


----------



## Riza2012 (Mar 2, 2012)

30,000 job losses in State of Victoria, in only 1 month (January) :

State loses 30,000 jobs in one month

its real.


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

LondonR said:


> Two and half years.
> 600 applications.
> 400 doors knocked on.
> 
> Latest refusal was for a hotel porters job. There were 412 applicants.


If you are happy to do anything at whatever pay, I can hook you up. 
Holla back if interested.


----------



## rakshvs (Aug 20, 2012)

It gives me jitters seeing your post 

Keeping fingers crossed. Lets hope for the best

Raksh



Riza2012 said:


> 30,000 job losses in State of Victoria, in only 1 month (January) :
> 
> State loses 30,000 jobs in one month
> 
> its real.


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

Just to make you feel better i point out how hard the Indian and the Asian students work. 

For most of them, back home, they don't have anything to rely on. Their parents sell a small piece of land to cover the fees of the first semester of school. Then they are on their own. They pay fees and housing rent and everything from jobs in Australia. The surprising thing is that are only allowed to work 20 hours during semesters and full time in vacations. They don't miss any opportunity to collect the dough for the next days meal or next weekly rent or next semesters fees. 
On top of that, they send money to their parents to buy that piece of land back. 

In short, they work hard. They keep on trying and dont give up. They can't afford to whine and wait for luck to get them diamond jobs. They don't care what the job is, but just do it. Whether it be a car wash or a kitchen hand or anything, they don't feel embarrassed as long it helps them pay for everything. 

True story. 

And if one thing fails for them, they move on with the other. 
If they fail 600 times, they will try again and again like an energiser bunny. 

So yes, if you want your grand kids to tell a better story, adapt a better strategy with determination. Again and again until you get what you want. 

Grow a moustache man, because a lot of people here are trying to help you and even that's not helping you. One can only conclude that the efforts you're putting are just not enough to kill for a job. 
I'm sorry but ill have to motivate you the negative way.


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

Janneeyrre said:


> Just to make you feel better i point out how hard the Indian and the Asian students work.
> 
> For most of them, back home, they don't have anything to rely on. Their parents sell a small piece of land to cover the fees of the first semester of school. Then they are on their own. They pay fees and housing rent and everything from jobs in Australia. The surprising thing is that are only allowed to work 20 hours during semesters and full time in vacations. They don't miss any opportunity to collect the dough for the next days meal or next weekly rent or next semesters fees.
> On top of that, they send money to their parents to buy that piece of land back.
> ...


I believe when you make the move you must do whatever it takes to see it through.
How is the odd job market? Minimum wages etc?


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

ChrisJAnderson said:


> I believe when you make the move you must do whatever it takes to see it through.
> How is the odd job market? Minimum wages etc?


Depending on the job description minimum wage award is set by the government. Approximately $15-$17 an hr for any job that doesn't require technical skills. 

For example McDonald's will pay you $16 an hour. Some gumtree cash in hand jobs like car wash or something else, labor intensive will pay you $14 or $15. It's illegal to work in cash but people still do it.


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

Janneeyrre said:


> Depending on the job description minimum wage award is set by the government. Approximately $15-$17 an hr for any job that doesn't require technical skills.
> 
> For example McDonald's will pay you $16 an hour. Some gumtree cash in hand jobs like car wash or something else, labor intensive will pay you $14 or $15. It's illegal to work in cash but people still do it.


Thanks. Now I know what to expect if I don't get a job in my field.


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

rakshvs said:


> It gives me jitters seeing your post
> 
> Keeping fingers crossed. Lets hope for the best
> 
> Raksh



I recall you were job hunting in Melbourne sometime back, hope things work out for you.


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

I never proof read my posts as I'm always in a hurry. So yea. 

And to add to my earlier post

@LondonR I respect your age but not your morales. Ones never too old for anything. You may shoot me a bullet now.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

Janneeyrre said:


> I never proof read my posts as I'm always in a hurry. So yea.
> 
> And to add to my earlier post
> 
> @LondonR I respect your age but not your morales. Ones never too old for anything. You may shoot me a bullet now.


It could be the culture too - a lot of British are pampered by culture, whereas we are taught to be rugged individuals. 

But then again, he did try - 600 applications is an awful lot. Perhaps the CV needs to be looked at and edited


----------



## kanmaj10 (Sep 29, 2012)

LondonR said:


> Your confusing negativity with realism. I've had to be incredibly "real" and positive to receive over 730 job application rejections. And still be here writing about it.
> 
> Did I ever say I was under privileged? No!
> 
> ...



Rightly put !! I think that should put to rest any judgements being passed.
We all have to exercise discretion on whether we want to be negatively or positively influenced by the experience shared by someone. 
Every person's situation differs. Immigration involves risk and everyone has to realistically assess based on the experiences being shared on what works best for me.
My takeaway from LondonR's experience would be ,skill transfer is not a easy process in the entertainment or television industry. 

LondonR - All the best for your future endeavours.


----------



## kanmaj10 (Sep 29, 2012)

Riza2012 said:


> 30,000 job losses in State of Victoria, in only 1 month (January) :
> 
> State loses 30,000 jobs in one month
> 
> its real.



Ok - I decided to click on the link. It says unemployment is showing a rising trend from 5.6 to 6.1 percent. *6% ?*

Sorry that fails to worry me. If I can't be among the rest 94% inspite of being evaluated as "Highly Skilled" , I shouldn't immigrate.


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

kanmaj10 said:


> Rightly put !! I think that should put to rest any judgements being passed.
> We all have to exercise discretion on whether we want to be negatively or positively influenced by the experience shared by someone.
> Every person's situation differs. Immigration involves risk and everyone has to realistically assess based on the experiences being shared on what works best for me.
> My takeaway from LondonR's experience would be ,skill transfer is not a easy process in the entertainment or television industry.
> ...


You are right though........


----------



## akhash (Apr 8, 2012)

Riza2012 said:


> 30,000 job losses in State of Victoria, in only 1 month (January) :
> 
> State loses 30,000 jobs in one month
> 
> its real.


In the article, the following is mentioned. Don't get afraid without knowing the actual detail...

"Opposition employment spokesman Tim Pallas said the January jobs drop in Victoria was equivalent to almost 1000 fewer Victorians in work each day, compared with an extra 250 people employed each day in New South Wales."


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

LondonR said:


> Your confusing negativity with realism. I've had to be incredibly "real" and positive to receive over 730 job application rejections. And still be here writing about it.
> 
> Did I ever say I was under privileged? No!
> 
> ...


I actually meant control the negativity in your life, not on the forums, I never said you are underprivileged, I was giving an example man..

I agree one has to be realistic, but you havent mentioned why you moved to Australia the first place, maybe there was a strong reason?

I never said you dont have to write about it, I just felt sad after reading whatever you said. I usually dont peep into such threads at all but I did..If you think that my response wasnt fit, then I am sorry.


I will be happy for you once you get your job, life has to keep on going..Job or no Job..

Have you considered some sort of business or something that require less capital? Business can be done at any age...

I dont know anything about businesses in Australia, just trying to help man...You can send me private messages if you feel like talking


----------



## Striped Marlin (Nov 1, 2012)

LondonR said:


> Your confusing negativity with realism. I've had to be incredibly "real" and positive to receive over 730 job application rejections. And still be here writing about it.
> 
> Did I ever say I was under privileged? No!
> 
> ...


I appreciate your brutal honesty... I don't think it has been easy at all for you. In spite of that, I can see you still want to share your experience.... Kudos!


----------



## ihots (Mar 28, 2012)

Gr8 advice .... i am in a similar boat and on occasions have been told that you are over qualified for the job and the key sentence here is getting a call for the interview .... it is difficult indeed .... whats your experience? 




atsurti said:


> It is definitely tough getting the first job in Oz. I came to Adelaide in May 2012 and I still have not landed a job. I had a fantastic interview with a multinational company in Dec but it was my mistake to tell them I led teams in India. In the end they told me they were impressed by the knowledge and experience I had but I was "*overqualified*" for the position. They said they will look if there is any senior level position available in the organisation but after 15 days they replied they cannot offer me. I was devastated. Getting an interview is super difficult and after I perform well I get rejected because I am overqualified. My mistake, I should have answered as per the job requirements.
> 
> Fortunately, my wife got a job in IT in the first week after she arrived here in Aug! The salary is not what we imagined while in India but it is helping us survive in Australia.
> 
> ...


----------



## LondonR (Jan 7, 2013)

atsurti said:


> Anyone who has moved interstate due to lack of job opportunities???


Yup, we moved from Queensland to Sydney..... and it SUCKS!!!


----------



## LondonR (Jan 7, 2013)

Janneeyrre said:


> I can hook you up.


Can you hook me up in Queensland?

Are you a job agent?


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

LondonR said:


> Can you hook me up in Queensland?
> 
> Are you a job agent?


No. Just contacts.


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

Janneeyrre said:


> No. Just contacts.



Jane, Your activities are unusual...... who you are?......


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

OK folks !!! Anyone who started looking for job ???
Just want to check whether interviews can be scheduled from outside OZ or not ??


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Harish2801 said:


> I hope you guys get job soon.
> 
> Lot of things going through my mind now. I was planning to apply for PR.
> 
> ...


So wats your stat on the PR ??
And which state did you apply fr nomination ??


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

slagozzz said:


> Jane, Your activities are unusual...... who you are?......


Dr. Evil am I. 
You asked for it, you got it.

Now who are you? your turn.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

this "sponsorship" thing is a big sham created by the govt....
I am not complaining but have not got a job in my field even though my occupation is in the "high" demand list....
Its a matter of perseverance and determination once you have landed here....I am confident of getting a job but its just that you gotta try harder.....
dont lose hope mate...



spin123 said:


> Since you have got Vic sponsorship, I'm sure you have the demand skills they want. As i have seen through this forum, Vic normally doesn't approve a sponsorship unless that person has the necessary experience/skills they are looking for.
> 
> So i guess you should keep on trying without giving up hope.
> 
> Good Luck!!!!


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

lifeisgood said:


> this "sponsorship" thing is a big sham created by the govt....
> I am not complaining but have not got a job in my field even though my occupation is in the "high" demand list....
> Its a matter of perseverance and determination once you have landed here....I am confident of getting a job but its just that you gotta try harder.....
> dont lose hope mate...


The government's intention is to develop the underdeveloped areas and thats the reason they are inviting people to live there. The "high" demand and whatever list is generated by employers demands, and depending on their fulfillment, jobs may or may not be present.
At least you have a PR. I'd value that.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

Janneeyrre said:


> The government's intention is to develop the underdeveloped areas and thats the reason they are inviting people to live there. The "high" demand and whatever list is generated by employers demands, and depending on their fulfillment, jobs may or may not be present.
> At least you have a PR. I'd value that.


I don't know - I disagree. What good is PR if you can't find a job? People can be pretty miserable knowing their savings are running out. I really don't want to be in that situation, because I'm a single female without children who won't really have any type of support overseas.


----------



## stbaugh13 (Dec 22, 2011)

stormgal said:


> I don't know - I disagree. What good is PR if you can't find a job? People can be pretty miserable knowing their savings are running out. I really don't want to be in that situation, because I'm a single female without children who won't really have any type of support overseas.


What field are you in stormgal and have you found a job as yet. Would you be open to doing odd jobs while you continue searching for employment in your field?


----------



## greysheep (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

I've been job hunting since late Oct'12 and haven't gotten a job yet. 
i'm an accountant with 6 years experience and with a professional qualification. 

I have recently learnt from a recruiter that:
1) I will never land an assistant accountant (about 3 years experience) role because i am overqualified.
2) For roles of my appropriate level, there will always always always be others with australian experience and they would be the ones landing any interviews. 

So......i considered downgrading my resume, and i'd like to hear your views or advice on doing this? i could leave out the professional cert, but that would certainly raise questions on why i did not do one, and also you can't lie about which companies you have worked in? you could change the job title (like from team leader to team member) and down play the responsibilities, but more than that and the resume will look suspicious and harm your credibility?

Another question..about local experience....does it have to be related/relevant to your field, or just any job experience is fine? Would you recommend adding, say, your current "kitchen hand" job to your professional resume as it would be "local experience". 

Thanks everyone in advance. Sorry if some of these questions may seem naive..i just want more opinions from the public. 

I would also really like it if more people could post their success stories in getting their first job, and i wonder if ThreadStarter has already found his job...

I don't want to give up and go home..but some days that thought does enter my mind.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

greysheep said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've been job hunting since late Oct'12 and haven't gotten a job yet.
> i'm an accountant with 6 years experience and with a professional qualification.
> ...


Hii,

I hope you get a job in your field soon.... Don't worry you have toughed it out for 6 months, so please don't loose the hope. Did you try and approach any career Coach who can give you some guidance or any specific Australian course which would add value.

I read in some forum here about doing a taxation course which adds huge value with good potential to earn income.

Stay Positive..
I wish you success soon....

All the Best

Regards
RK


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi Greysheep, 

I do know of friends who migrated in 2007 and 2012 who had found jobs (adminstrative assistant/assistant accountant and a nurse) and are well settled in suburban Melbourne. 

Accountants seems to be in short supply at least according to the Skills Shortage list and the cap numbers on the list. 

Are you open to moving to other states/cities that perhaps are having more demand for accountants or having short supply. Melbourne is a very attractive city for migrants and Australians alike. This means that employers do have a much bigger pool of candidates to choose from whenever there is an opening. 

Perhaps trying something else would work, for example, a friend of mine based in Melbourne advised me that effective networking will definitely help open doors. He suggested volunteering in non-profit organizations that are related to your field of profession or get back to school for short course so that you get to meet people. Another suggestion is for a professional to register him/herself as a company and then advertise for contract work. The advantage of such an arrangement is that businesses/employers would not have to go through the hassle (adminstrative etc) of employing someone but still get the work done. You would then become an independent contractor. This plan sounds good to me and this will be one of things I will do while conducting active job search once I have the PR and landed. 

In the meantime, brushing up your resume and customizing every resume for the particular job should help over sending generic resume and CV to all jobs. 



greysheep said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've been job hunting since late Oct'12 and haven't gotten a job yet.
> i'm an accountant with 6 years experience and with a professional qualification.
> ...


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

stbaugh13 said:


> What field are you in stormgal and have you found a job as yet. Would you be open to doing odd jobs while you continue searching for employment in your field?


I got the visa as an analyst, but I haven't started looking for work yet because I'm learning a new trade in information security here at home. My employer is sponsoring me for the certification and I'm also finishing a masters. I finish early next year when ill have roughly four years left on my visa to move. 
As for odd jobs - most likely - sometimes you have to do what you have to do. But then I may regret not having stayed home where I already had work - or maybe not. I'm just looking for a new and different experience - a life one - not a career one.


----------



## vneat (Dec 7, 2012)

greysheep said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've been job hunting since late Oct'12 and haven't gotten a job yet.
> i'm an accountant with 6 years experience and with a professional qualification.
> ...





You can try to downgrade your resume in terms of responsibilities.. let the prof. certification be there... 

Secondly, local experience in other field will not add to your accountant role.. It will just help you to get money to survive there


----------



## greysheep (Feb 21, 2013)

vneat said:


> You can try to downgrade your resume in terms of responsibilities.. let the prof. certification be there...
> 
> Secondly, local experience in other field will not add to your accountant role.. It will just help you to get money to survive there


Thanks. This is what i have done. I have applied to short term contract roles for these more junior level roles so as to minimise the employer's concern that I would become bored and leave as soon as possible. Hopefully this way may work.


----------



## greysheep (Feb 21, 2013)

civicblade said:


> Hi Greysheep,
> 
> I do know of friends who migrated in 2007 and 2012 who had found jobs (adminstrative assistant/assistant accountant and a nurse) and are well settled in suburban Melbourne.
> 
> ...


Hi civicblade, thanks for all your advice. 

I do have quite a few friends who found jobs in 2011 and are well settled now. It took them just 3 weeks or so to land their appropriate job! 

On the volunteering: I am currently trying to volunteer for as many events as I can, for networking as well as just to do something for others in my (too much) free time. 

The setting up a company for contract work is a good idea. Thanks!

I do customise every resume to highlight my experience that fits the job description...for this, i can probably only hope for the best and hope that the job market will really be in full swing in march.


----------



## greysheep (Feb 21, 2013)

rkv146 said:


> Hii,
> 
> I hope you get a job in your field soon.... Don't worry you have toughed it out for 6 months, so please don't loose the hope. Did you try and approach any career Coach who can give you some guidance or any specific Australian course which would add value.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much for your encouragement RK


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

greysheep said:


> Thanks very much for your encouragement RK


Welcome..
I seriously recommend that you search in this for for a post by Sathish( not exactly sure on the Id), He was mentioning about that Tax course ( Short term), which would help you in getting a job and also enable you to work as Independent Consultant during the peak filing season..

Since I am not from Accountant background I could not help you much in detail.
Sorry ABout it.

I am sure you will soon find success in a decent job.

Regards
RK


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

greysheep said:


> Thanks very much for your encouragement RK


Greysheep,

what is the exact name of your professional qualification? If it is not an Oz one,maybe u also need to get CA/CPA certification.


----------



## greysheep (Feb 21, 2013)

joe117 said:


> Greysheep,
> 
> what is the exact name of your professional qualification? If it is not an Oz one,maybe u also need to get CA/CPA certification.


It is CPA...


----------



## expa2020a (Feb 13, 2013)

wow.. truly motivating 
respecttt !



LondonR said:


> receive over 730 job application rejections. And still be here


----------



## khaleel26 (Feb 23, 2013)

hi 
hope you are doing better now.
i am having butterflies in my stomach. how is ur situation now. did you get any job? how much is the cost of living in sydney for a month.

regards
khaleel


----------



## RecentAuMigrant (Mar 8, 2013)

Job market in Sydney or in Australia for IT Jobs is very hard at the moment. Do you know which skills in IT are in most demand?


----------



## busiaussie (Nov 15, 2012)

rakshvs said:


> It gives me jitters seeing your post
> 
> Keeping fingers crossed. Lets hope for the best
> 
> Raksh


People please know the reality onground-

1. For all most all jobs your local experience is considered (Except with high level data base profiles or Junior level IT infrastructure jobs)

2. You will find the same opening ad posted by many consultants, as jobs are very few in market. Hence there are not only many jon applicaant for one job but also many consultants for one job. I f you dont trust me please check all the job sites (Other than seek) Like my career, job prado, Job search etc.

3. Outsourcing of job is always there. Also number of people working on 457 Visa with lower salary than other visa,is very high. This obviously has affected job market.

4. You may read that someone has got offer before landing here or immediately after landing. But there are many untold stories of job stuggling here. 

5.Centerlink does not offer any kind of help till you complete two years in Australia. Only exception is help offered when you have kid.

If anyone is saying that somone is not getting job because he is not making extra effort, then I dont believe this. People come here after leaving there jobs, home and every other comfort zone.


----------



## bluesand4 (Jan 12, 2013)

busiaussie said:


> People please know the reality onground-
> 
> 
> 5.Centerlink does not offer any kind of help till you complete two years in Australia. Only exception is help offered when you have kid.


What is the type of help given in case the immigrant has children?


----------



## RecentAuMigrant (Mar 8, 2013)

bluesand4 said:


> What is the type of help given in case the immigrant has children?


If you have a child that you want to put to a play school/day care/Play group etc based on your income level you are eligible to receive some discount from the government. This is assuming the Child care center is recognized / approved one. This benefit is called Child Care Benefit . You could also be eligible for Child Care Rebate


----------



## hello420 (Apr 13, 2012)

RecentAuMigrant said:


> If you have a child that you want to put to a play school/day care/Play group etc based on your income level you are eligible to receive some discount from the government. This is assuming the Child care center is recognized / approved one. This benefit is called Child Care Benefit . You could also be eligible for Child Care Rebate


I think the rider is that both the parents should be working.


----------



## bluesand4 (Jan 12, 2013)

on their website, all of the assistance offered requires a residency of 2 years.

I doubt that there is anything for new immigrants


----------



## RecentAuMigrant (Mar 8, 2013)

hello420 said:


> I think the rider is that both the parents should be working.


Parents need not be working. They could be looking out for jobs too. :ranger:
Any sort of work (Job search, volunteering etc) related obligation that does not let you look after your kids for certain no of hours will entitle you to get the CCB.

humanservices.gov.au/customer/services/centrelink/child-care-benefit]ChildCare Benefit

Also there is no requirement to wait for 2 years of stay in Australia, on PR visa, for this benefit. :clap2:


----------



## Sukhoi (Jun 23, 2012)

busiaussie said:


> People please know the reality onground-
> 
> 1. For all most all jobs your local experience is considered (Except with high level data base profiles or Junior level IT infrastructure jobs)
> 
> ...


I agree with all your points. All the Indians I have met till now and having a job were on 457 and few have recently applied for PR. I think coming here on 457 is the safest bet. Also, as you mentioned, people should not get carried away by reading an occasional success story, but rather read the market themselves through linkedin and other sources, which I really failed to do before coming here. We are already in the March month and I don't see any reason for the market to improve more in the near future.


----------



## RecentAuMigrant (Mar 8, 2013)

Sukhoi said:


> I agree with all your points. All the Indians I have met till now and having a job were on 457 and few have recently applied for PR. I think coming here on 457 is the safest bet. Also, as you mentioned, people should not get carried away by reading an occasional success story, but rather read the market themselves through linkedin and other sources, which I really failed to do before coming here. We are already in the March month and I don't see any reason for the market to improve more in the near future.


The job market is in bad condition currently. I had been searching for a job in all Australian major cities for the past 6 months and don't see a change of conditions very soon. I have decided to take up voluntary work in IT, but finding it hard to get such positions too. For a volunteer work that i had applied for (NOT advertised on SEEK or some where), I was shocked to learn there are 20 applicants to do work without any pay.

I am seriously thinking of changing my career from IT (10+ years experience in IT in a MNC with 15 L salary in India) to take up a paid part time/casual job and continue with job search. I can not afford to sit at home full time, applying through SEEK for those non responsive recruiting agents focused on just "Sales" and chasing local experienced guys!!


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

RecentAuMigrant said:


> The job market is in bad condition currently. I had been searching for a job in all Australian major cities for the past 6 months and don't see a change of conditions very soon. I have decided to take up voluntary work in IT, but finding it hard to get such positions too. For a volunteer work that i had applied for (NOT advertised on SEEK or some where), I was shocked to learn there are 20 applicants to do work without any pay.
> 
> I am seriously thinking of changing my career from IT (10+ years experience in IT in a MNC with 15 L salary in India) to take up a paid part time/casual job and continue with job search. I can not afford to sit at home full time, applying through SEEK for those non responsive recruiting agents focused on just "Sales" and chasing local experienced guys!!


My best wishes to you to get a break soon...!!!


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

RecentAuMigrant said:


> The job market is in bad condition currently. I had been searching for a job in all Australian major cities for the past 6 months and don't see a change of conditions very soon. I have decided to take up voluntary work in IT, but finding it hard to get such positions too. For a volunteer work that i had applied for (NOT advertised on SEEK or some where), I was shocked to learn there are 20 applicants to do work without any pay.
> 
> I am seriously thinking of changing my career from IT (10+ years experience in IT in a MNC with 15 L salary in India) to take up a paid part time/casual job and continue with job search. I can not afford to sit at home full time, applying through SEEK for those non responsive recruiting agents focused on just "Sales" and chasing local experienced guys!!


My best wishes to you to get a break soon...!!!


----------



## busiaussie (Nov 15, 2012)

RecentAuMigrant said:


> I am seriously thinking of changing my career from IT (10+ years experience in IT in a MNC with 15 L salary in India) to take up a paid part time/casual job and continue with job search. I can not afford to sit at home full time, applying through SEEK for those non responsive recruiting agents focused on just "Sales" and chasing local experienced guys!!


The conditions of most of the IT consultant is same here. Many had left for their home countries. Many are doing casula jobs in eateries, supermarket, restaurants, cab driving. These jobs are keeping them and hope of getting aussie job afloat. 
And the best part of Australia is no job is considered inferior here, like many part of the world. And yolu will get sufficient amount to survive and may save something. So if you want to chase your dream start working and will definitely be successful.


----------



## Sukhoi (Jun 23, 2012)

RecentAuMigrant said:


> The job market is in bad condition currently. I had been searching for a job in all Australian major cities for the past 6 months and don't see a change of conditions very soon. I have decided to take up voluntary work in IT, but finding it hard to get such positions too. For a volunteer work that i had applied for (NOT advertised on SEEK or some where), I was shocked to learn there are 20 applicants to do work without any pay.
> 
> I am seriously thinking of changing my career from IT (10+ years experience in IT in a MNC with 15 L salary in India) to take up a paid part time/casual job and continue with job search. I can not afford to sit at home full time, applying through SEEK for those non responsive recruiting agents focused on just "Sales" and chasing local experienced guys!!


I really appreciate your perseverance. I have realized that trying through recruiters on seek.com won't help, and hardly any companies advertise directly, making this a very tricky situation. I am contemplating a move back to India if things do not work within the next 2 months as an increasing gap in my career will make the situation worse. Need to see how things go with fingers crossed


----------



## RecentAuMigrant (Mar 8, 2013)

Some of the skills few of my friends got job, that is with in 2 to 3 months, were Share Point and Testing. Development jobs are hard, support work could be relatively easy. If you have knowledge, experience in these areas you should seriously change your resume to reflect these skills. Also, do not limit your selves to one city in Australia. You could consider remote locations as well. Target those jobs that are short in duration to begin with For eg 4 to 6 weeks or 2 month contracts. Consultants will find hard to get local experience for short duration contracts and would DEFINITELY consider non locals. But they are hard to find. Try using Linked in to build network. Participate actively in discussions related to your area of expertise.

During the preparation of resume, always capture your highlights OR accomplishments WITH NUMBERS. In india, recruiters look at your Technical skills, but here to pass the initial hurdle with Recruitment guys you need to Highlight your skills through Keywords. Resume should be full of keywords and don't mention your duties etc unless it is specifically mentioned in Job description as a Requirement.

I would not personally recommend going back to India. I was determined, the day i decided to apply for Aus PR, to take up any work in Australia. The problem here in Australia is your first job. Once you get that, you dont have to look back. You could possibly look up taking some voluntary job to get local experience.

The life style, the work culture is many folds better than what you see else where in the world. Also, my main motive behind migrating to Aus was to give a better life style to my children. So keeping these long term objectives in mind i am hanging around and staying confident.

Good luck with your job Search


----------



## Sukhoi (Jun 23, 2012)

RecentAuMigrant said:


> Some of the skills few of my friends got job, that is with in 2 to 3 months, were Share Point and Testing. Development jobs are hard, support work could be relatively easy. If you have knowledge, experience in these areas you should seriously change your resume to reflect these skills. Also, do not limit your selves to one city in Australia. You could consider remote locations as well. Target those jobs that are short in duration to begin with For eg 4 to 6 weeks or 2 month contracts. Consultants will find hard to get local experience for short duration contracts and would DEFINITELY consider non locals. But they are hard to find. Try using Linked in to build network. Participate actively in discussions related to your area of expertise.
> 
> During the preparation of resume, always capture your highlights OR accomplishments WITH NUMBERS. In india, recruiters look at your Technical skills, but here to pass the initial hurdle with Recruitment guys you need to Highlight your skills through Keywords. Resume should be full of keywords and don't mention your duties etc unless it is specifically mentioned in Job description as a Requirement.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the message!
Exactly, web technologies like Sharepoint, asp.net and php, and automated testing with tools like Selenium, QTP, ACT, etc are in demand now. One recruiter told me most of the development jobs are getting outsourced and the demand for testers and BAs are increasing locally. I have already started applying for a few apprentice jobs. I do have hopes as it is too early for me to conclude anything and it has been just 6 weeks since I started seriously applying, but my experience till now in getting a response has been very bad. 

>> Also, do not limit your selves to one city in Australia
I have been applying to all relevant jobs in Melbourne and my current location, Sydney. But one consultant I spoke to in Mel told me normally candidates located in the same city are preferred over someone inter-state. But I still keep trying.

Let us hope for the best


----------



## McGev (Mar 6, 2013)

I hear you and hope that things work out! I´m an Aussie who left 15 years ago to gain best practice skills within the international oil and gas industry on some of the biggest projects around the world.I decided to to back home a years or so ago to see if it was worth returning home with my family. 

What I found out was that I apparently did not have any local experience, that I had to talk to 20 year old HR people straight out of university who seemed to be very proud of their own state, but who did not seem like the one that I was born in despite both states belonged to the same country. 

I´m also degree qualified from quite a good university in Australia, but still they wanted me to do three hour test involving a variety of stupid questions that quite frankly had no relation to what experience I had gained. 

I could go on and on, but the final result was to hop on the next flight out of there! Let me say in closing, by the time the government knows it has employment gaps its to little to late, but unfortunately they will still take your money for the visa applications despite the fact that the old boys network has already given the job to their mates.

I wish you and your family all the very best and hope that you do not have to experience the same as me and my family. I have to say that my wife was born in Norway and it was quite embarrassing to let her see the stupidity of my government officials.


----------



## RecentAuMigrant (Mar 8, 2013)

Sukhoi said:


> Thanks for the message!
> Exactly, web technologies like Sharepoint, asp.net and php, and automated testing with tools like Selenium, QTP, ACT, etc are in demand now. One recruiter told me most of the development jobs are getting outsourced and the demand for testers and BAs are increasing locally. I have already started applying for a few apprentice jobs. I do have hopes as it is too early for me to conclude anything and it has been just 6 weeks since I started seriously applying, but my experience till now in getting a response has been very bad.
> 
> >> Also, do not limit your selves to one city in Australia
> ...


I wonder what kind of apprentice are you applying for? Are they related to IT? The apprentice companies do not let a bachelor degree holder take up Certificate IV course. You are considered ineligible. Also, apprentice jobs are paid "junior" wages. They may pay you around 25K maximum per year, i heard.


----------



## Sukhoi (Jun 23, 2012)

By apprentice, I actually meant unpaid internship. I sometimes see ads in Gumtree and other places where small organizations are looking for people with the right skills to work for them unpaid. I think this will be a very good opportunity for us to network and get the required local experience. Here is one such ad:

iOS App Development - Local Experience Internship | IT | Gumtree Australia Sydney Region - Inner Sydney


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

It seems like that are lots of rivalry between the Australian states. 

I guess it cannot be helped when each state has its own state government and local elections and a premier. Western Australia alone is bigger than most countries in the world, bigger than many countries combined. 



McGev said:


> I hear you and hope that things work out! I´m an Aussie who left 15 years ago to gain best practice skills within the international oil and gas industry on some of the biggest projects around the world.I decided to to back home a years or so ago to see if it was worth returning home with my family.
> 
> What I found out was that I apparently did not have any local experience, that I had to talk to 20 year old HR people straight out of university who seemed to be very proud of their own state, but who did not seem like the one that I was born in despite both states belonged to the same country.
> 
> ...


----------



## allanfield (Nov 6, 2012)

McEv , yes I agree with all that you have said , most HR personel have had no business experience , just studied at uni and think they are xperts , regards Robert .


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

For many professionals who are well employed in their own country and are handsomely paid for their services, it is difficult contemplating working for free just to get the "overrated" local experience. 

I am starting to think that having local experience is just a disguise by consultants, HR and the hiring managers to reject applicants who are recent migrants that they think do not fit into their organization.

I've watch a talk show about government funding the auto industry in Australia and one of the audience who is a HR professional raising the issue that it is still a practise in some companies in Australia to outright reject applicants who are migrants and who are not white (caucasians). 

There are of course many other companies who are employing migrants regardless of where they come from as long as their skills matches what they are looking for. I believe these are the companies that will succeed in the long run. Australia has to make full use of its human capital and underemploying migrants isn't going to do the country any good. 

Migrants looking for work that matches your skills and training, keep up your spirit and keep looking. However, I would also like to point out that we have to either have a back up route back home or be prepared to be permanently underemployed in Australia as this might be the reality. 

The hard reality strucks me again as I recall an episode on <Undercover Boss, Australia> where there is an employee at Domino's Pizza, a 40 plus year old father of 2 who was a mechanical engineering manager back in India and on the interview, he told the show that he do not mind working as a delivery driver at Domino's so that his children can have a better future in Australia. 

Would I work I for free in Australia just to get my pinkie toe in the door of an Australia company who might have a need for my skills? Maybe not now. Pride and self worth is in the way, but who knows.. what will happen in the future... when reality bites hard.



Sukhoi said:


> By apprentice, I actually meant unpaid internship. I sometimes see ads in Gumtree and other places where small organizations are looking for people with the right skills to work for them unpaid. I think this will be a very good opportunity for us to network and get the required local experience. Here is one such ad:
> 
> iOS App Development - Local Experience Internship | IT | Gumtree Australia Sydney Region - Inner Sydney


----------



## saradha (Feb 22, 2011)

""" The hard reality strucks me again as I recall an episode on <Undercover Boss, Australia> where there is an employee at Domino's Pizza, a 40 plus year old father of 2 who was a mechanical engineering manager back in India and on the interview, he told the show that he do not mind working as a delivery driver at Domino's so that his children can have a better future in Australia."""

Oops...thats really really scary!


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Sukhoi said:


> Thanks for the message!
> 
> 
> >> Also, do not limit your selves to one city in Australia
> ...


You are very correct mate, I am in Brisbane .... had a very excellent telephonic interview for perth. I was told by the recruiter that the Interview panel were impressed but they found a local candidate.


----------



## RecentAuMigrant (Mar 8, 2013)

Sukhoi said:


> By apprentice, I actually meant unpaid internship. I sometimes see ads in Gumtree and other places where small organizations are looking for people with the right skills to work for them unpaid. I think this will be a very good opportunity for us to network and get the required local experience. Here is one such ad:
> 
> iOS App Development - Local Experience Internship | IT | Gumtree Australia Sydney Region - Inner Sydney


Good luck with your application. 

I would warn the guys here of some companies who CHARGE money to offer internship / project / local experience. I am personally not ready to spend 1000 AUD to gain local experience. I felt I am already having enough number of IT skills and mere adding another new skill/technology for another thousand bucks would not change things much. 

Another thing to do here in Australia is to call upon your application immediately (4 to 6 hrs later) and ask for feedback. This should help them know you are interested in the job and serious about it. This may also help you to know their perspective / feedback so that you can take corrective action next time, as required.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

RecentAuMigrant said:


> Some of the skills few of my friends got job, that is with in 2 to 3 months, were Share Point and Testing. Development jobs are hard, support work could be relatively easy. If you have knowledge, experience in these areas you should seriously change your resume to reflect these skills. Also, do not limit your selves to one city in Australia. You could consider remote locations as well. Target those jobs that are short in duration to begin with For eg 4 to 6 weeks or 2 month contracts. Consultants will find hard to get local experience for short duration contracts and would DEFINITELY consider non locals. But they are hard to find. Try using Linked in to build network. Participate actively in discussions related to your area of expertise.
> 
> During the preparation of resume, always capture your highlights OR accomplishments WITH NUMBERS. In india, recruiters look at your Technical skills, but here to pass the initial hurdle with Recruitment guys you need to Highlight your skills through Keywords. Resume should be full of keywords and don't mention your duties etc unless it is specifically mentioned in Job description as a Requirement.
> 
> ...


Yup, having local experience is a must.
Earlier I used to face rejections on the basis of local experience.
Now I have local experience I am finding it challenging to compete with the local candidates in the area of job location.


----------



## RecentAuMigrant (Mar 8, 2013)

I feel this is absolute non sense by these recruiting guys. Are we in stone-age or digital world? Obviously when someone applied for a non local position they are interested in relocation isn't it? Otherwise no one would bother to take 4 to 5 hrs time to modify resume and a marketing document called "cover letter". I have seen/heard people interviewing over Skype and getting hired. Once they are hired, they could travel to the job location and work. This would certainly save money, time for both parties (interviewer and interviewee).

I have a friend who was asked to come to Melbourne (from Sydney) to attend a interview. My friend was immediately hired for NAB contract role. He has got skills which NAB was interested and the offer was released with in two days.

I strongly feel these stories of "local" are nothing but absolute nonsense created by the recruiting agencies. All that they need is a silly reason such as "over qualified", "not suitable now". They are driven by the clients and they do not even utter a word to what they are told by their "clients".


----------



## ihots (Mar 28, 2012)

Gaurav said:


> You are very correct mate, I am in Brisbane .... had a very excellent telephonic interview for perth. I was told by the recruiter that the Interview panel were impressed but they found a local candidate.


That's so true, i am in Sydney and pretty similar thing has happened to me twice in succession when i applied for couple of jobs in Melbourne...... Just don't get it... Doesn't make sense esp after you have clearly stated your intentions related to relocation


----------



## ihots (Mar 28, 2012)

saradha said:


> """ The hard reality strucks me again as I recall an episode on <Undercover Boss, Australia> where there is an employee at Domino's Pizza, a 40 plus year old father of 2 who was a mechanical engineering manager back in India and on the interview, he told the show that he do not mind working as a delivery driver at Domino's so that his children can have a better future in Australia."""
> 
> Oops...thats really really scary!


I have come across quite a few incidents like that .... it is scary indeed....


----------



## ihots (Mar 28, 2012)

RecentAuMigrant said:


> The job market is in bad condition currently. I had been searching for a job in all Australian major cities for the past 6 months and don't see a change of conditions very soon. I have decided to take up voluntary work in IT, but finding it hard to get such positions too. For a volunteer work that i had applied for (NOT advertised on SEEK or some where), I was shocked to learn there are 20 applicants to do work without any pay.
> 
> I am seriously thinking of changing my career from IT (10+ years experience in IT in a MNC with 15 L salary in India) to take up a paid part time/casual job and continue with job search. I can not afford to sit at home full time, applying through SEEK for those non responsive recruiting agents focused on just "Sales" and chasing local experienced guys!!


Sorry if you dont mind may i ask you how are you managing your finances if you have been looking for a job full time? 

You seem to have pretty good experience, market is pretty weird out here in Aus, as somebody said its more of a hidden market.....


----------



## tani (Jan 20, 2013)

RecentAuMigrant said:


> Good luck with your application.
> 
> I would warn the guys here of some companies who CHARGE money to offer internship / project / local experience. I am personally not ready to spend 1000 AUD to gain local experience. I felt I am already having enough number of IT skills and mere adding another new skill/technology for another thousand bucks would not change things much.
> 
> Another thing to do here in Australia is to call upon your application immediately (4 to 6 hrs later) and ask for feedback. This should help them know you are interested in the job and serious about it. This may also help you to know their perspective / feedback so that you can take corrective action next time, as required.


Hey Hi,

I am a fresher in IT sector..I have no experience yet.. I am just about to get PR as a dependent...Any suggestion about finding job for fresher in Australia?


----------



## tani (Jan 20, 2013)

RecentAuMigrant said:


> Some of the skills few of my friends got job, that is with in 2 to 3 months, were Share Point and Testing. Development jobs are hard, support work could be relatively easy. If you have knowledge, experience in these areas you should seriously change your resume to reflect these skills. Also, do not limit your selves to one city in Australia. You could consider remote locations as well. Target those jobs that are short in duration to begin with For eg 4 to 6 weeks or 2 month contracts. Consultants will find hard to get local experience for short duration contracts and would DEFINITELY consider non locals. But they are hard to find. Try using Linked in to build network. Participate actively in discussions related to your area of expertise.
> 
> During the preparation of resume, always capture your highlights OR accomplishments WITH NUMBERS. In india, recruiters look at your Technical skills, but here to pass the initial hurdle with Recruitment guys you need to Highlight your skills through Keywords. Resume should be full of keywords and don't mention your duties etc unless it is specifically mentioned in Job description as a Requirement.
> 
> ...


Hey Hi,

I am a fresher in IT sector..I have no experience yet.. I am just about to get PR as a dependent...Any suggestion about finding job for fresher in Australia?


----------



## tani (Jan 20, 2013)

Hey Hi,

I am a fresher in IT sector..I have no experience yet.. I am just about to get PR as a dependent...Any suggestion about finding job for fresher in Australia?


----------



## RecentAuMigrant (Mar 8, 2013)

tani said:


> Hey Hi,
> 
> I am a fresher in IT sector..I have no experience yet.. I am just about to get PR as a dependent...Any suggestion about finding job for fresher in Australia?


Just in plain simple straight forward answer, it would be "hard". You have to compete with the local graduates who are more favored. I could see some openings in job sites, but there could be lot of competition as well. You have to have some "experience" in the technologies stated in the job description. This could be part of your academic project as well. Also, as is the case with any job, you have to market yourselves a lot.

If i were you, i would possibly think of taking up some Uni course. Local qualifications are far more respected. If you are a graduate you can think of doing a Post Graduate course at Uni. 

If you really want to work and gain experience, you take up some internships that don't pay you. If you are flexible to switch your career, you can work in other (non IT) areas as well. There are many avenues and good paying non IT jobs.


----------



## tani (Jan 20, 2013)

RecentAuMigrant said:


> Just in plain simple straight forward answer, it would be "hard". You have to compete with the local graduates who are more favored. I could see some openings in job sites, but there could be lot of competition as well. You have to have some "experience" in the technologies stated in the job description. This could be part of your academic project as well. Also, as is the case with any job, you have to market yourselves a lot.
> 
> If i were you, i would possibly think of taking up some Uni course. Local qualifications are far more respected. If you are a graduate you can think of doing a Post Graduate course at Uni.
> 
> If you really want to work and gain experience, you take up some internships that don't pay you. If you are flexible to switch your career, you can work in other (non IT) areas as well. There are many avenues and good paying non IT jobs.


Thanks...Appreciate your suggestion...Yes..the competition is quite tough for graduate level those who are not local graduates..Even for internship as advertised on gradconnection.com.au the process is quite lengthy and difficult to get into


----------



## busiaussie (Nov 15, 2012)

tani said:


> Hey Hi,
> 
> I am a fresher in IT sector..I have no experience yet.. I am just about to get PR as a dependent...Any suggestion about finding job for fresher in Australia?


As far as IT fresher is concerned there is very rare openings in Australia. Reason is simple as they get highly experienced professional by outsourcing in the salary to fresher in India.

My suggestion is take experience in your home country, complete maximum technical certifications in your field and try to work on projects for those skills sets for at least 5 years.


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

A few corrections and modifications to your resume may help increase chances to get to the interview stage... Check the below site for some tips on how to make a good resume for the Aussie market.

Writing an Australian Resume | Oz Migration 101

Moreover, if you are applying to Govt jobs you should learn how to address selection criteria. Find some tips here,

http://ozmigration101.com/job-search/addressing-selection-criteria/

Cheers.


----------



## silversulphur (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi All,

I am a Software Developer with 5 years of experience in Java/J2EE technologies, just wanted to know how is the market for Java developers in Australia.

Seniors please help me with my question.
Much appreciated for the help.


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

silversulphur said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a Software Developer with 5 years of experience in Java/J2EE technologies, just wanted to know how is the market for Java developers in Australia.
> 
> ...


There are a lot of things to consider... If you are going to cities like Syd and Mel then opportunities in Java are good. Rest of the cities it is really pathetic. Quality of your resume matters a lot. Check this site for tips on writing a resume, cover letter and how to perform at an interview.

How to find a job in Australia | Oz Migration 101

Which city are you planning to migrate to?


----------



## silversulphur (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi Atsurti,

First of all thanks for sharing the wonderful link with me. Secondly, I am planning to move to Melbourne, Victoria.


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

silversulphur said:


> Hi Atsurti,
> 
> First of all thanks for sharing the wonderful link with me. Secondly, I am planning to move to Melbourne, Victoria.


Glad to help. You should be good in Melbourne, give yourself 2-3 months though. Refresh yourself on technical skills. They often take a practical test here by giving you a java program to write.


----------



## silversulphur (Oct 6, 2012)

atsurti said:


> Glad to help. You should be good in Melbourne, give yourself 2-3 months though. Refresh yourself on technical skills. They often take a practical test here by giving you a java program to write.



Thanks for the encouragement. "practical test" seems to be good, quite interesting. I remember giving tests in India when I was fresher. So, as you said, I have to refresh basics thoroughly. 

Sir, if you wont mind, may i know where are you now in Australia and since how long are you working there?


----------



## Zenji (May 24, 2009)

The job market has been pretty ugly since August 2012 but no one really admits this. I know many locals here finding it hard to secure work in their professions


----------



## wesleynicks (Jun 2, 2012)

RecentAuMigrant said:


> I feel this is absolute non sense by these recruiting guys. Are we in stone-age or digital world? Obviously when someone applied for a non local position they are interested in relocation isn't it? Otherwise no one would bother to take 4 to 5 hrs time to modify resume and a marketing document called "cover letter". I have seen/heard people interviewing over Skype and getting hired. Once they are hired, they could travel to the job location and work. This would certainly save money, time for both parties (interviewer and interviewee).
> 
> I have a friend who was asked to come to Melbourne (from Sydney) to attend a interview. My friend was immediately hired for NAB contract role. He has got skills which NAB was interested and the offer was released with in two days.
> 
> I strongly feel these stories of "local" are nothing but absolute nonsense created by the recruiting agencies. All that they need is a silly reason such as "over qualified", "not suitable now". They are driven by the clients and they do not even utter a word to what they are told by their "clients".


Don't blame recruitment guys. Blame yourself. Do you pay for the service offered by a recruitment consultant? If you do then yeah you have every right to complain! Considering you get help for FREE - what other services do you get that?!! 

The people that seem to complain about recruitment agencies are the ones that can't find a job. Hmmm what does that say?! Bore off!


----------



## RecentAuMigrant (Mar 8, 2013)

wesleynicks said:


> Don't blame recruitment guys. Blame yourself. Do you pay for the service offered by a recruitment consultant? If you do then yeah you have every right to complain! Considering you get help for FREE - what other services do you get that?!!
> 
> The people that seem to complain about recruitment agencies are the ones that can't find a job. Hmmm what does that say?! Bore off!


Well, Recruitment guys do not know ABCs of the role they are recruiting for. They are not technical. All that they do is, go to client take requirements and try to SELL the job and check applications if you have experience in his "list" of companies. They also check your communication skills (oral and written) and forward resume for his *commission* to the companies and get paid for his *commission *if you are selected. If recruiters want fees from candidates they should ask for it directly and not give silly reasons. People came here aspiring jobs after spending Considerable amount of time in their professions overseas. 

Having said that, recruitment guys do NOT provide any service to candidates while you are a prospect. They make money out of YOU selling YOU to the customer, if you are recruited. They advertise to get YOU. They should be courteous and need to respect your "Skilled" experience for which you got your VISA too. There are good recruiters who respects people experience and skills. They are courteous to let candidates know of their clients (company) limitations too. The objective of the discussion in this forum is to let the (prospective) migrants know of the practical difficulties 90% of overseas skilled professionals face, not to discourage them. I wanted to give realistic information and struggle most skilled migrants face here in Australia.

I know at least few of my friends that actively used Linked IN to do professional networking, cause they are fed up of the recruiters. This is how they tapped hidden market and avoided the recruitment guys and their "service" huh!

BTW, for your information, i got a job through networking not through recruiters, but i still do not have rely on recruitment agencies if at all possible. Learn to respect others view point and not just write one liners the way you Sell...You seem to be one of those recruiters that make money out of people. You need to get yourselves out from here if you are not giving any helpful information, you don't have any "business" here mate!


----------



## wesleynicks (Jun 2, 2012)

I provide a lot of help thank you, your the one that doesn't. Going around complaining about the "help" that's available for FREE! Yes we do get commission, do you pay that? No. So to you it's free! I'm glad you didn't need any help of a recruiter.. So what are you complaining about? 

Any way, your boring me.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

wesleynicks said:


> Don't blame recruitment guys. Blame yourself. Do you pay for the service offered by a recruitment consultant? If you do then yeah you have every right to complain! Considering you get help for FREE - what other services do you get that?!!
> 
> The people that seem to complain about recruitment agencies are the ones that can't find a job. Hmmm what does that say?! Bore off!


Whoa, you need to take it down about fifty notches.

You make it sound like recruiters are "helping people" out of the goodness of their hearts. When the reality is that they get a commission and/or bonus for every person they place. So you are effectively making money off each candidate even if they themselves are not paying for your "service".


----------



## wesleynicks (Jun 2, 2012)

I go out of my way every day to help people - resume advice, interview preparations, job search advice etc etc. You clearly have no idea and have experienced a bad service, or at least that's the impression your giving.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

wesleynicks said:


> I go out of my way every day to help people - resume advice, interview preparations, job search advice etc etc. You clearly have no idea and have experienced a bad service, or at least that's the impression your giving.


Actually I know quite a bit about the process having dealt with recruiters in my professional life and even having a few recruiter friends. My issue was with your attitude.


----------



## wesleynicks (Jun 2, 2012)

No that's fair. My attitude wasn't appropriate and for that I'm sorry. Just had some bad news today... Shouldn't be an excuse I know. 

All the best.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

wesleynicks said:


> No that's fair. My attitude wasn't appropriate and for that I'm sorry. Just had some bad news today... Shouldn't be an excuse I know.
> 
> All the best.


Hi Wesley,

I have been reading this thread silently and I also know that you are also a migrant who moved there and then slowly got settled...

I also know you have been helping others proactively.
Just relax enjoy your Sunday evening and start fresh on Monday..lol

Btw which Field are you specializing in recruitment

Regards
RK


----------



## RecentAuMigrant (Mar 8, 2013)

wesleynicks said:


> I provide a lot of help thank you, your the one that doesn't. Going around complaining about the "help" that's available for FREE! Yes we do get commission, do you pay that? No. So to you it's free! I'm glad you didn't need any help of a recruiter.. So what are you complaining about?
> 
> Any way, your boring me.


I've already answered that if you are ready to provide a Service, i am ready to pay. If you are so much talking about Service, you do not call it a help man, can you? 

Anyways, I am here to alert the fellow migrants like me to save them from the "help" recruiters provide and advise them of be wary of folks like you. You showed your true colors now and marketing yourselves saying that help people. I wonder how many companies did you "help" without taking any commission?, the "Pay Guy" :clap2: I am glad, i did not take recruiter help 

When i am talking about "some" recruiters, you had taken the hit yourselves. That shows which category you fall into


----------



## wesleynicks (Jun 2, 2012)

I prefer not to be that specific on this open discussion, however please feel free to email me directly and I would be more than happy to divulge that info.


----------



## sllls (Dec 10, 2012)

*Moving to Sydney...looking for job..*

Hi,

How you find current job market in Sydney for new migrants. I am Architecture and urban planning professional with 5 yr work exp. I am planning to relocate in Aug. to Sydney. Are there better hopes after elections in Australia or current situation is OK for new migrants to enter in OZ? Are there good opportunities in odd jobs (at least to cover living cost for initial few months till one can get job in his field)?
Please share your views.. Thanks.


----------



## Oz2013 (Sep 18, 2013)

I have an 8 Years of experience and looking for the Job in Telecom Sector ( AVAYA Tier 3). Which is the best city to get such jobs in Oz, so that i can land accordingly.. i have a PR in Hand


----------



## wesleynicks (Jun 2, 2012)

Check on seek but more than likely Sydney or Melbourne.


----------



## Oz2013 (Sep 18, 2013)

Thanks for the reply,

Can you please help me to give an estimate as to how much would be the cost of living for 3-6 months in Melbourne while i search for a job. I will be travelling alone first to find a job, so whated to know how much money should be in my pocket to sustain for 3-6 months.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Oz2013, 

used the "advanced" forum search function to look for threads with "Melbourne" in the title . A few threads to get you started: 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...2160-cost-living-single-person-melbourne.html
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...0929-renting-apartment-melbourne-enquiry.html
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia/155839-finally-melbourne-guys.html
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/120636-melbourne-feeling-great.html


----------



## Oz2013 (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi espresso,

Thanks for the info it was really helpful.

I am a Tier 3 Engineer in AVAYA ( Telecom Company). Do we have such jobs in Melbourne? Can you please suggest the best way to get the Job while I am in India. Or do you suggest to come to Melbourne first and then hunt for a Job in my domain. 

Can i get contacts of such people who are in Melbourne and in similar domain ?

Normally in how many days/months do people get job in my domain ?

I am bit worried as i do not want to be in a situation where i do not get a job and I have to come back.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Oz2013 said:


> Hi espresso,
> 
> Thanks for the info it was really helpful.
> 
> ...


This comes up a lot on the forums. Generally speaking, employers expect you to be local when you apply for jobs because they want people to start relatively quickly. If you have some specific and rare skills, there is a possibility of getting hired from overseas but the job market is not what it once was, and there are far more qualified applicants than there are jobs at the moment. That said, if you're planning to move within a few weeks you can probably start looking for jobs at that point.

To see what the job market is like for your profession, have a look at seek.com.au or mycareer.com.au. To find other professionals in your field, reach out to people on LinkedIn or just do some Google searches to find relevant companies, often they post the names/occupations of employees on their sites so you could reach out to them directly that way.

You should have enough money to sustain yourself for 3-6 months without a job. You may have to work in hospitality or some other low-skill job until you find something in your field. Networking is very important here - for people already here and still looking for jobs, you should be attending networking events and meeting with people as much as possible. Find a company you like, reach out to someone who works there and offer to take them out for a coffee. Pick their brain. There might not be any openings at their company but they might know someone who knows someone etc. etc. That's how it works here.


----------



## Oz2013 (Sep 18, 2013)

Thanks for the honest Advise !!

Is there a specific month or time period i should be in Oz, during which i can get maximum opportunity?


----------



## nkv (Feb 11, 2014)

Oz2013 said:


> Is there a specific month or time period i should be in Oz, during which i can get maximum opportunity?


A general thumb rule: As with most companies *the availability of budgets are crucial to hire *which generally are highest at the beginning of the financial year 
(some companies have FY from Jan to Dec while others have from Apr - Mar each calendar year). 

So, *it's best to target during first or second quarter of the year*. 

*Worst time to look out for jobs is during holiday period* which is Dec and Jan at Oz (Christmas, New Year and Australia Day: core 25 Dec till 26 Jan timeframe). Most companies also have depleted the planned budgets by end of the year which makes it even harder to hire new candidates.

So, *try to avoid months like Nov, Dec and Jan to look for jobs going there*. Rather enjoy the holidays with family and stay put where-ever you are currently working.

Other factors would surely matter like your skillset, experience, professional network, overall job and economy conditions at Oz.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

nkv said:


> A general thumb rule: As with most companies *the availability of budgets are crucial to hire *which generally are highest at the beginning of the financial year
> (some companies have FY from Jan to Dec while others have from Apr - Mar each calendar year).
> 
> So, *it's best to target during first or second quarter of the year*.
> ...


dear all, happy to join this useful discussion. Cheers!


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

Oz2013 said:


> I have an 8 Years of experience and looking for the Job in Telecom Sector ( AVAYA Tier 3). Which is the best city to get such jobs in Oz, so that i can land accordingly.. i have a PR in Hand


Hi Fellow Avaya engineer


----------



## satz.v (Feb 12, 2014)

Currently, the job market is very weak in Australia. Myself & my husband are trying for software jobs for past 5-6 months. Still no luck.

Pls check this article on current Australian job market:
Employment agencies see despair as job seekers lose hope - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

joshbone said:


> does anybody coming to aus NOT work in IT?



Hi there,

I am planning to be in Sydney. My background is into Account management and sales, mainly in Semiconductor industry. I also have exposure to online video, ad-retargeting markets. Looking at SEEK, there seems to be some traction in solution selling and customer management roles.

I am also tying up with a India based start-up, to market their products in Oz while I hunt for a permanent job.

Let see what future has in store for me...:fingerscrossed:

Cheers,
Varuni


----------



## FIFA_World_Cup_fan (Apr 25, 2014)

*hi Varun*



varuni said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am planning to be in Sydney. My background is into Account management and sales, mainly in Semiconductor industry. I also have exposure to online video, ad-retargeting markets. Looking at SEEK, there seems to be some traction in solution selling and customer management roles.
> 
> ...



hi Varuni
good to see your post here....

How is LIFE going for U @ Sydney ?
Did you get a job ?


Please share your update .....


----------



## gold4uin (Oct 12, 2012)

nkv said:


> A general thumb rule: As with most companies the availability of budgets are crucial to hire which generally are highest at the beginning of the financial year (some companies have FY from Jan to Dec while others have from Apr - Mar each calendar year). So, it's best to target during first or second quarter of the year. Worst time to look out for jobs is during holiday period which is Dec and Jan at Oz (Christmas, New Year and Australia Day: core 25 Dec till 26 Jan timeframe). Most companies also have depleted the planned budgets by end of the year which makes it even harder to hire new candidates. So, try to avoid months like Nov, Dec and Jan to look for jobs going there. Rather enjoy the holidays with family and stay put where-ever you are currently working. Other factors would surely matter like your skillset, experience, professional network, overall job and economy conditions at Oz.


How about coming in Mid October and staying tree till Mid November looking for a job in the hope of making new beginnings in January?


----------



## FIFA_World_Cup_fan (Apr 25, 2014)

*hey*



satz.v said:


> Currently, the job market is very weak in Australia. Myself & my husband are trying for software jobs for past 5-6 months. Still no luck.
> 
> Pls check this article on current Australian job market:
> Employment agencies see despair as job seekers lose hope - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)



Hi SATZ

Could you please share your latest updates ?
How is the job hunt - OR - did you and your husband (either of U) get a job ?

Share your experiences pls. Thank U.


----------



## bdabu (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi rkv146,
I am not sure whether you have posted on this before or not. But I am interested to know your job hunt experience after this post. Would you like to mention it here for our knowledge and motivation please.

Thanks!




rkv146 said:


> Hii Guys...
> 
> I have been a silent spectator on this thread for quite sometime... I thought to finally to put my thoughts across... I am sure Most of you would not agree with me or find me arrogant or rude, However I am sorry I don't intend to Offend anyone.....
> First of all I don't think i am an apt person to respond to LondonR... He has so much wealth of experience in life, so I am sure he has his own perspective, I don't know may be when I am at his age and if I had to go through this I would also feel same...
> ...


----------



## victoria autumns (May 25, 2015)

Just to continue, I heard taxes here pretty high (and housing is going up). What is an average pay for 8 years of banking experience?


----------



## downunder1 (May 7, 2015)

Hi Guys

I was recently granted SC 189 visa and I would be moving to Sydney from Delhi next week. I have been pursuing CPA Australia from back here at India and I am halfway through with the CPAA Professional Program. 

Moreover, I have been working with big 4 firms for the past 2.5 years back here at India. 

Could you guys please guide me on how to go about connecting with recruiters in Sydney?

I have been hearing a lot about people searching for Senior positions and that they are being considered unsuitable due to lack of local experience, but what about junior positions, are they equally competitive or can I hope for some respite? I am 23 years old and wouldn't mind starting from scratch.

Also, I am a bit confused about the layout of an Australian CV, should I make it extensively detailed or keep it precise? 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## auzi_bound (Jun 4, 2015)

downunder1 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I was recently granted SC 189 visa and I would be moving to Sydney from Delhi next week. I have been pursuing CPA Australia from back here at India and I am halfway through with the CPAA Professional Program.
> 
> ...




what is average CPA salary with 10 years experience in Australia ?


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

auzi_bound said:


> what is average CPA salary with 10 years experience in Australia ?


With 10 years IT experience it should be anywhere between 130k to 160k depending on skills.


----------



## fareed za (Feb 18, 2015)

Hi can someone recommend job sites other than seek.com and gumtree? I just got visa grant.iam an ibm bpm specialist with experience of 6 years.I want to know the scope of it jobs there? Most specificaly some tips on how to procure a job in australia?


----------



## fareed za (Feb 18, 2015)

Are recruiters of any help? Can you guys name some good recruiters from adeliade or melbourne?


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

fareed za said:


> Are recruiters of any help? Can you guys name some good recruiters from adeliade or melbourne?


Check out this thread, you'll find more recruiters than you probably need!
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au.../766121-list-recruiters-mainly-australia.html


----------



## GoAussie (Jun 23, 2015)

KL_User said:


> If you are an Oracle ERP analyst, let me know and I'll share contacts/opportunities with you .... in the meantime, chin up and don't worry .... right now , its a lean period ...should be ok from mid Jan... cheers !


Hi KL User,
I am Oracle SCM consultant with Austalian PR and looking for an opprotunity in Melbourne. Could you please help me with the details wher i can share my resume. Thanks

Regards


----------



## swaoxnuf (Jul 3, 2015)

Wolfgang1 said:


> Hi Babu2012,
> 
> I am in to PeopleSoft Enterprise. PeopleSoft Technical Consultant to be exact.
> 
> ...


Hi W,

How was your experience in finding the job as PeopleSoft technical consultant?
I am from same background and planning to arrive around Jan-Feb 2016. 

Thanks.


----------



## harryv123 (Jul 4, 2016)

I am PHP developer having 7 years of experience. 

Is Adelaide good city to migrate to ? If not then which city has good numbers of job in PHP ?


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

I am IT engineer.. but doing labour job in Aust...


----------



## harryv123 (Jul 4, 2016)

jayptl said:


> I am IT engineer.. but doing labour job in Aust...


How much experience do you have ? In which field ? and in which city you are finding difficult to get job ?


----------

